# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Αχ αυτες οι κρισεις πανικου (Νεα στην παρεα)

## nansyan89

Καλησπερα στην παρεα..Με λενε Νανσυ,κοντευω να πατησω τα 22 (21 λεω ακομα) και απο το 2007 εχω κι εγω δυστυχως κρισεις πανικου..Ολα ξεκινησαν οταν η μητερα μου επαθε καρκινο του μαστου τον Αυγουστο του 2006 . Απο Σεπτεμβριο θα πηγαινα γ' λυκειου και οι πανελληνιες πλησιαζαν γοργα.Το αγχος και η στεναχωρια τεραστια,κι απο εκει που ημουν ενας ανθρωπος που δεν αγχωνομουν για τιποτα ξαφνικα και η βολτα με αγχωνε.Ετσι αρχισαν οι κρισεις πανικου,για πολυ καιρο ειχα κλειστει στο σπιτι,δεν ηθελα να βγω εξω,παραλιγο να μεινω στην ιδια ταξη απο απουσιες παρολο που ημουν απ τις καλυτερες μαθητριες...Αποφασισα απο μονη μου να παω σε ψυχολογο γιατι δεν ειχα αντιμετωπισει ξανα παρομοια κατασταση και δεν μπορουσα να τη διαχειριστω. Τοτε για να μπορεσω να επανελθω στο σχολειο μου ειχε δωσει η γιατρος seroxat τα οποια πηρα για κανενα μηνα το πολυ και μολις τελειωσαν οι πανελληνιες τα κοψα.Επισης για να μπορεσω να παω να δωσω επαιρνα μισο xanax. Εκανα και ψυχοθεραπειες στο κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας περιστεριου με μια πολυ καλη κοπελιτσα,η οποια με βοηθουσε πολυ αλλα εφευγε για Αγγλια και εγω εμεινα ετσι. Για να μην τα πολυλογω τα χαπια τα εκοψα τις θεραπιες τις σταματησα για ενα διαστημα ημουν ετσι κι ετσι, μετα εκανα μια σχεση και για ενα μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα δεν ειχα ουτε πανικους ουτε τιποτα.. Ημουν πραγματικα πολυ καλα.Ομως Παντα στο πισω μερος του μυαλο μου ειχα το οτι φοβομουν μην με πιασει κριση πανικου..Γενικοτερα με αυτες τις κρισεις εχω φοβο απομακρυνσης απο το σπιτι..Δηλαδη σαν να νιωθω ασφαλεια σπιτι μου,με τους γονεις μου κατι που δεν μπορει να μου το προσφερει αλλος..Μερικα συμπτωματα της κρισης ηταν η δυσπνοια(που φοβαμαι μην με πιασει),κρυος ιδρωτας,βαρος στο στηθος,ταχυπαλμια,ταση για εμετο κλπ..Κλασσικα πραγματα δηλαδη..Νιωθω οτι εκεινη τη στιγμη χανω τον ελεγχο,φοβαμαι μην χασω την μνημη μου δηλαδη πραγματα τρελα που οταν περασουν τα δεκα λεπτα του πανικου λεω τι βλακιες σκεφτεσαι...Περισυ το καλοκαιρι αποφασισαμε λοιπον,να παμε μια μερα στο λουτρακι,φυγαμε μεσημερι,νταλα ο ηλιος 40 βαθμοι,με μηχανη!! Οπως ειναι φυσιολογικο σε καποια φαση κοντεψα να λιποθυμησω.Αυτο ομως με φοβισε πολυ..Οταν φτασαμε δεν το σκεφτηκα,γιατι πηγαμε για μπανιο μετα στο ξενοδοχειο,βγηκαμε περασαμε καλα και οταν ηρθε η ωρα να πεσω για υπνο,τσουυυπππ να τη η κριση πανικου!!! Δεν τον ειχα ενημερωσει για το προβλημα που εχω,οποτε τι να εκανα να τον ξυπναγα και να του ξεφουρνιζα ολο αυτο???? προσπαθησα να το περασω μονη μου αλλα δυστυχως αυτη η κατασταση που επανεφερε τις κρισεις. Ξαναπηγα στο κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας αλλα αυτη τη φορα με ανελαβε μια ανιδεη χαζη που μου εσπαγε τα νευρα.Καθε φορα που πηγαινα εχανα το χρονο μου,αφηστε που ο διαθεσιμος χρονος τους ηταν ενα ραντεβου το μηνα και ααααααααν.....Με ενα ραντεβου το μηνα τι αποτελεσμα να χεις? Κατευθειαν μου προτεινε να παρω χαπια. Εγω αρνηθηκα και πεισμωσα κι αποφασισα να το αντιμετωπισω μονη μου..Αρχισα να προσπαθω να κανω αυτα που φοβαμαι,να βγαινω,να προσπαθω να δουλεψω και σιγα σιγα επανηλθα χωρις ουτε ενα φαρμακο. Ομως τον Ιουνιο εν μεσω εξεταστικης και ενω βρισκομουν εκτος αθηνας το αγορι μου αποφασισε να με χωρισει μετα απο 3 χρονια σχεσης..Και παρολο που τα ξαναβρηκαμε και ειμαστε μαζι οι κρισεις ξαναηρθαν μετα την εντονη στεναχωρια και το σοκ.ΠΡοχθες με πηγαν οι γονεις μου στο νοσοκομειο μου εκαναν καρδιογραφημα και ολα ηταν οκ..Και ειμαι παλι στα ιδια...Δεν μπορω να βγω απ το σπιτι, με πιεζει να φυγουμε την κυριακη ενω εγω ουτε μεχρι το ψιλικατζιδικο δεν μπορω να παω μονη μου και νιωθω χαμενη. Επειδη ειναι πολυ ανθρωπος της διασκεδασης και εχει πιεστει και πολυ λογω δουλειας φοβαμαι οτι αν ειναι μ ενα ατομο που εχει τετοιες φοβιες θα κουραστει και θα τον χασω..Συγγνωμη σας κουραζω με το τεραστιο κειμενο μου,αλλα λενε οτι αν μοιραζεσαι τον πονο σου με καποιον που περναει τα ιδια ο πονος σου μικραινει... Α,ξεχασα οτι η οικογενειακη μας γιατρος μου γραψε ενα χαπι ονοματι neurosedine το οποιο ελεγα να μην το παρω,χθες πηρα το πρωτο χαπι αλλα ειδα τι γραφει μεσα κι εχω χεστει πανω μου.Αμα ειναι να γινω χειροτερα κλαψτα χαραλαμπε. ΚΑι γενικοτερα μ οσα διαβασα εδω μεσα δεν θελω να καταντησω να παιρνω ψυχοφαρμακα σ ολη μου τη ζωη και να μαι σαν φυτο..Πολλα τα αδιεξοδα...Help... :Frown:

----------


## Paletta

Γειά σου Νάνσυ 
Το πρώτο μου πόστ στ'αφιερώνω λοιπόν γιατί καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα πώς νιώθεις...
Κι εγώ από ένα έντρομο πλάσμα κατάφερα να αποκτήσω μία σχετική ανεξαρτησία κάποια στιγμή, αλλά κατάλαβα πώς η διαταραχή πανικού προφανώς βρισκόταν σε ύφεση και δέν είχε εξαφανιστεί όπως ήθελα να πιστεύω. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις κι εγώ τήν ξανάπαθα.

Θέλω να σου πώ πως τα φάρμακα δέν είναι τόσο καταδικάσιμα... Προσωπικά έπαιρνα για 4 χρόνια αντικαταθλιπτικά και σου ορκίζομαι άντε να είχα 8 κρίσεις σ'όλο αυτό το διάστημα. Τον τελευταίο μήνα και 5 μήνες αφού τα έκοψα έχω μία κρίση τη μέρα. Και είμαι και σε ξένη χώρα, φοβάμαι πώς δε θα με βρεί κανείς άμεσα και θα πεθάνω μόνη. 

Αλλά αυτό που είπες είναι πολύ σωστό... Να πάμε ενάντια στους φόβους μας. Εσύ άρχισες να βγαίνεις, εγώ έμεινα λίγο καιρό μόνη για να δώ και τη χαρά της μοναχικότητας αλλά τώρα θα ξαναπάω κοντά στους φίλους μου κι αυτό με ηρεμεί πολύ. Δηλαδή μ'όλα αυτά που λές είναι σαν να νιώθεις πώς δεν θέλεις να χάσεις στιγμές απο τήν οικογενειακή σου ζωή γι'αυτό κλειδώνεις το πνεύμα σου εντός σπιτιού και πετάς το κλειδί.
Ξέρω πώς είναι δύσκολο, ειδικά όταν μετά από καιρό ησυχίας εμφανίζεται πάλι αυτός ο δαίμονας. Αλλά ξέρεις τί να κάνεις.. 

Τα χάπια που αναφέρεις βέβαια δέν τα ξέρω, εγώ έπαιρνα τα efexor. xanax μου έγραψε μία γιατρός και τα πήρα μία φορά αλλά ανακάλυψα πως για κάποιο λόγο σχεδόν όλα τα ηρεμιστικά έχουν πάνω μου αντίθετα αποτελέσματα, εντείνουν τις κρίσεις, τις επιμηκύνουν στο χρόνο και κάνουν τα συμπτώματα πιο τρομακτικά. (νόμιζα ότι ήμουν κάποιο είδος εξωγήινου όταν διάβασα πώς σε μερικούς ανθρώπους συμβαίνει κι αυτό). Τα μόνα που με πιάνουνε είναι τα λεξοτανίλ, αλλά δέν θέλω να πάω εκεί.
Δέν είναι σοφό για μένα να πολεμάς μία ζωή το σύμπτωμα και να αφήνεις τις ρίζες του ανενόχλητες. Μπορεί την σύγχρονη μπίζνες της ψυχιατρικής-φαρμακευτικής να την συμφέρει, δέν συμφέρει όμως εμάς ως ασθενείς...

Η γνώμη μου είναι πώς όσο για το φίλο σου, αν δέν του έχεις εξηγήσει ώς τώρα τι συμβαίνει καλό είναι να του τα πείς. Όσο κι αν τον αγαπάς θά'πρεπε να ξέρεις αν έχει την υπομονή να σε βοηθήσει να ξεπεράσεις τα προβλήματά σου, αλλιώς θα έχεις ένα παραπάνω άγχος κάθε μέρα με αποτέλεσμα να χειροτερεύεις κι αυτό αν μή τι άλλο δέ βοηθά κανέναν από τους δύο σας.

Δέν θα ζήσεις όλη σου τή ζωή σα φυτό. Στο χέρι σου είναι, αρκεί να σου δείξει κάποιος καλός ειδικός πρός τα πού ν'αρχίσεις να βαδίζεις, κι όλα θα αποκτήσουν νόημα.

----------


## nansyan89

Ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχοληθηκες με την περιπτωση μου....Ως προς τα φαρμακα δεν θελω να παρω,γιατι φοβαμαι τις εξαρτησεις,αν και η γιατρος αυτα που μου εδωσε ειπε οτι δεν κανουν εξαρτησεις..Επισης διαβασα στις οδηγιες οτι τον πρωτο καιρο εντεινουν τα συμπτωματα,και λεω αμα ειναι αν γινω χειροτερα ας το καλυτερα..Αυτο που πιστευω πως θα ηταν αποτελεσματικο στην περιπτωση μου ειναι η ψυχοθεραπεια..Το να μιλαω σε καποιον ειδικο δηλαδη...Ομως στα κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας ειναι οι περισσοτεροι ασχετοι,και ενας ψυχολογος για να πας ιδιωτικα θελει 70ευρο τη φορα...
Οσο για το φιλο μου του εχω εξηγησει,καποιες φορες δειχνει να καταλαβαινει ,καποιες αλλες ομως με πιεζει να κανω πραγματα που δεν μπορω επειδη πχ σ εκεινη τη φαση της ζωης μου εχω πανικους..Σημερα για παραδειγμα εχει τα γενεθλια του..Για μια εβδομαδα που μ εχουν πιασει οι πανικοι βγηκα 2 φορες απ το σπιτι,τη μια κατεληξα στο νοσοκομειο γιατι νομιζα οτι θα μεινω στον τοπο ,μουδιαζαν τα χερια μου,ζαλιζομουν,δυσπνοια κλπ,και μολις πηρα μισο xanax και εφτασα στο νοσοκομειο μου περασαν ολα δια μαγειας,και την αλλη πηγα απλως σ ενα καταστημα για ενα τεταρτο και δεν εβλεπα την ωρα να φυγω(κι αυτα με τους γονεις μου,που υποτιθεται νιωθω ασφαλεια μαζι τους ),και σημερα λογω γενεθλιων θα θελει να βγουμε να παμε καπου... Να δω τι θα κανω.... Κι αν αρχισω να λεω οχι ειναι λογικο οτι θα ξενερωσει...

----------


## void

Καλημέρα Νάνσυ.
Διάβασα το τόπικ σου και πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι είσαι δυνατό παιδί και μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις το θέμα με τους πανικούς σου μια και καλή. Αλλά χρειάζεσαι σίγουρα ειδικό. Οικονομικά πως είσαι? κατ'εμέ πρέπει να το συζητήσεις με τους γονείς σου, αν κρίνω από την ηλικία σου λογικά δε θα εργάζεσαι, και να το βάλετε στο οικογενειακό μπάτζετ ως στάνταρντ έξοδο για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Ενδεχομένως να πιάσεις και μια δουλειά κι εσύ για να μπορέσεις να κάνεις ό,τι είναι απαραίτητο. Δυστυχώς οι ψυχοθεραπείες στοιχίζουν αλλά σου έχω στείλει και π. μ. με έναν ψυχολόγο που ειδικεύεται στα θέματα πανικού. Ειλικρινά όμως στο λέω, μην υπολογίσεις τα χρήματα. Είσαι πολύ μικρή ηλικιακά και μπορείς να το βγάλεις από πάνω σου αυτό το μαρτύριο. Και μην επαναπαύεσαι όταν σου περνάει για κάποιο διάστημα. Έχεις ολόκληρη ζωή μπροστά σου με χίλιες δυο δυσκολίες. Τι θα κάνεις τότε? 
Κάνε οικονομίες από αλλού, μη παίρνεις ρούχα, δεν ξέρω, βρες ένα τρόπο να μαζεύεις χρήματα για να πας σε ψυχοθεραπευτή. Οι κρίσεις πανικού δεν πρέπει να περνάνε στο ντούκου. Όσο για τα φάρμακα, είμαι εντελώς κατά. Το αρνητικό είναι ότι τα δίνουν πια ως καραμέλες. Η αγοραφοβία και οι κρίσεις πανικού ειδικά σε εσένα, που όπως φαίνεται το παλεύεις, είναι θέμα "συζήτησης"... όχι φαρμάκων. Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.
Τώρα, όσον αφορά το φίλο σου, θα πρέπει να το συζητήσεις μαζί του. Να του πεις ότι έχεις αυτό το προβληματάκι. Αν δεν το κατανοήσει, όχι μόνο στα λόγια αλλά και στα έργα, τότε θα είναι άλλος ένας από τους πολλούς ανθρώπους γύρω μας που μας παρατάνε στις δύσκολες στιγμές. 
Κοίτα εσύ τον εαυτό σου και πως θα αντιμετωπίσεις το θέμα που σε απασχολεί, ενημέρωσε και το φίλο σου, εν ανάγκη ας έρθει κι αυτός σε μια συνεδρία να δει πως είναι η κατάσταση, κι ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει. Και εδώ θα είμαστε να τα λέμε. Φιλιά.

----------


## void

> Ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχοληθηκες με την περιπτωση μου....Ως προς τα φαρμακα δεν θελω να παρω,γιατι φοβαμαι τις εξαρτησεις,αν και η γιατρος αυτα που μου εδωσε ειπε οτι δεν κανουν εξαρτησεις..Επισης διαβασα στις οδηγιες οτι τον πρωτο καιρο εντεινουν τα συμπτωματα,και λεω αμα ειναι αν γινω χειροτερα ας το καλυτερα..Αυτο που πιστευω πως θα ηταν αποτελεσματικο στην περιπτωση μου ειναι η ψυχοθεραπεια..Το να μιλαω σε καποιον ειδικο δηλαδη...Ομως στα κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας ειναι οι περισσοτεροι ασχετοι,και ενας ψυχολογος για να πας ιδιωτικα θελει 70ευρο τη φορα...
> Οσο για το φιλο μου του εχω εξηγησει,καποιες φορες δειχνει να καταλαβαινει ,καποιες αλλες ομως με πιεζει να κανω πραγματα που δεν μπορω επειδη πχ σ εκεινη τη φαση της ζωης μου εχω πανικους..Σημερα για παραδειγμα εχει τα γενεθλια του..Για μια εβδομαδα που μ εχουν πιασει οι πανικοι βγηκα 2 φορες απ το σπιτι,τη μια κατεληξα στο νοσοκομειο γιατι νομιζα οτι θα μεινω στον τοπο ,μουδιαζαν τα χερια μου,ζαλιζομουν,δυσπνοια κλπ,και μολις πηρα μισο xanax και εφτασα στο νοσοκομειο μου περασαν ολα δια μαγειας,και την αλλη πηγα απλως σ ενα καταστημα για ενα τεταρτο και δεν εβλεπα την ωρα να φυγω(κι αυτα με τους γονεις μου,που υποτιθεται νιωθω ασφαλεια μαζι τους ),και σημερα λογω γενεθλιων θα θελει να βγουμε να παμε καπου... Να δω τι θα κανω.... Κι αν αρχισω να λεω οχι ειναι λογικο οτι θα ξενερωσει...


Νάνσυ δεν είναι καθόλου λογικό να ξενερώσει. Τι πάει να πει έχει τα γενέθλιά του? Τα γιορτάζει άλλη μέρα ή τα γιορτάζει σήμερα αλλά εσύ δεν θα μπορείς να πας. Δεν καταλαβαίνει το πρόβλημά σου. Εξήγησέ του το καλύτερα. Μην πιέζεις όμως τον εαυτό σου. Δεν μπορείς να βγεις, τέλος.

----------


## dinanikos

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΝΑΝΣΥ.ΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ?ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΧΑΠΙΑ,ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΥΑ.ΠΟΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ.ΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ,ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ.ΟΥΤΕ ΦΟΒΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ.ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΟΥΣΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΙΝ 22 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ,ΣΕ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ ΤΡΕΛΗ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΓΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ.ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ.ΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΑΝ ,ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ.ΜΙΑΣ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΣΑΣ Ο ΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΑΡΧΙΜΑΝΔΡΙΤΗΣ,ΤΑ ΤΡΑΞΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΣΟ.ΕΛΕΟΣ.ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΤΕΙΛΑΝ ΑΔΕΙΑΒΑΣΤΗ.ΟΣΟ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΠΑΡΕ ΝΑ ΣΤΡΩΣΕΙΣ.ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΗ.ΘΑ ΣΩΘΕΙΣ.ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΟΒΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΝΕΥΡΑΚΙΑ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΑ,ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥ.ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΕΣ ΜΙΣΟ,ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΕΞΩ.ΚΑΙ ΘΑΣΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ.ΕΓΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΜΑΡΚΕΤ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ.ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΤΗΣ ,ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ.ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΕ ΜΙΣΟ ΧΑΠΑΚΙ.ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ.ΚΑΙ ΒΡΕΣ ΜΙΑ ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ.ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΘΩ,ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΓΜΤ

----------


## nansyan89

Void καταρχας ευχαριστω πολυ κι εσενα που ασχοληθηκες να γραψεις αυτες τις γραμμες...Οπως ακριβως ειπες κι εσυ κι εγω ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων...Διαβασα εδω τις αποψεις πολλων ανθρωπων που εχουν κρισεις πανικου,ειδα ανθρωπους να παιρνουν χαπια για χρονιαααα και να εξακολουθουν να εχουν κρισεις πανικου...Οποτε αναρωτιεμαι,γιατι να μπω στη διαδικασια των φαρμακων απ τη στιγμη που δεν μου εγγυαται κανεις οτι δεν θα το ξαναπαθω...Ακομα και τα xanax που πηρα μισο τη μια μερα και μισο την αλλη δεν μ αρεσει που τα πηρα,απλως εφτασα σε ασχημο σημειο κι επελεξα να τα παρω να ηρεμισω.. Ομως τ αποφευγω οπως ο διαολος το λιβανι...Απλως παντα εχω στην τσαντα μου κρυμμενο ενα χαπακι,χωρις να το παιρνω...Ετσι μονο γι ασφαλεια... 

Εχεις δικιο σ αυτο που λες οτι δεν πρεπει να επαναπαυομαι...Αυτο το λαθος εκανα μεχρι τωρα...Πηγαινα στο κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας,γιατι δεν ηθελα να επιβαρυνω την οικογενεια μου και εβλεπα οτι με ριχνανε κατευθειαν στα χαπια...Η συγκεκριμενη ψυχιατρος ηταν ασκουμενη ακομα,κι απ οσα μου λεγε τα 3/4 τα ηξερα κι απο μονη μου..Βασικα εκανα 5 συνεδριες κι ολο ερωτησεις μου κανε...Να μου δωσει μια συμβουλη,τιποτα..... Αφου σε καποια φαση,επειδη δεν ειμαι κι ευκολος ανθρωπος χαχαχα  :Stick Out Tongue:  , της λεω το παιχνιδι των ερωτησεων θα παιζουμε καθε φορα??? |Εμενα θα μου πειτε τιποτα για να νιωσω καλυτερα??? Πως να χειριστω εναν πανικο??? Και η απαντηση : Αυτο μονο εσυ το ξερεις τι θα σε κανει να νιωσεις καλυτερα... ΠΑρε ενα xanax στην τσαντα σου... Ενταξει δηλαδη γ....ω τα πτυχια σου.....Συγγνωμη κιολας για το λεξιλογιο,απρεπεια ξερω, αλλα εμενα σε τι με βοηθησε??? Αγανακτησα τοσο πολυ απ τη χαζη που εγινα καλυτερα και ειπα θα το αντιμετωπισω μονη μου!!Αλλα νταξει οπως ολοι ξερουμε οι πανικοι ξαναρχονται..Και τωρα ειμαι εδω... Βασικα δουλευω,παραλληλα με τις σπουδες κανω μαθηματα σε κανενα παιδακι αλλα οι πανικοι ακομα και σ αυτο μ εμποδιζουν...  :Frown:  
Tωρα οσον αφορα το αγορι μου,ευχομαι να δειξει κατανοηση τι να πω....Δεν μπορω αλλο καθε μερα να ανησυχω για τις κρισεις και ν ανησυχω και για το τι θα πει αυτος...Κουραστηκα...

----------


## nansyan89

Ντινα,γεια σου....Ελπιζω να εισαι καλυτερα σημερα και να λυθηκε το προβλημα σου...Πρωτα να σου πω για το θεμα σου,μαλλον επειδη ζητουσες χαπια καποιος διαχειριστης δεν το εκρινε σωστο και το εσβησε(πιθανολογω δεν μπορω να ειμαι και σιγουρη,ετσι γινεται συνηθως στα φορουμ αν κατι κρινουν οτι δεν ειναι σωστο).

Και τωρα στο θεμα μας,θεωρω οτι ειναι θεμα παιδειας και μορφωσης το οτι καποιος μας θεωρει τρελους που εχουμε κριση πανικου.... Αν εισαι αδαης φυσικα και οποιον παιρνει χαπια θα τον πεις τρελο...Ομως αγαπητη Ντινα η ζωη εχει γυρισματα..Αυτο ξερω,και με την πιεση που δεχομαστε καθημερινα,με την οικονομικη κριση,με τα αδιεξοδα ολοενα και περισσοτεροι ερχονται αντιμετωποι με τις κρισεις..γι αυτο μεγαλη μπουκια φαε,μεγαλη κουβεντα μην πεις!!! γιατι οποιος νομιζει οτι ειμαστε τρελοι,αυριο μπορει ανετα να βρεθει στη θεση μας...Δεν ειμαστε απο σιδερο,ολοι λυγιζουμε..

----------


## dinanikos

> Ντινα,γεια σου....Ελπιζω να εισαι καλυτερα σημερα και να λυθηκε το προβλημα σου...Πρωτα να σου πω για το θεμα σου,μαλλον επειδη ζητουσες χαπια καποιος διαχειριστης δεν το εκρινε σωστο και το εσβησε(πιθανολογω δεν μπορω να ειμαι και σιγουρη,ετσι γινεται συνηθως στα φορουμ αν κατι κρινουν οτι δεν ειναι σωστο).
> 
> Και τωρα στο θεμα μας,θεωρω οτι ειναι θεμα παιδειας και μορφωσης το οτι καποιος μας θεωρει τρελους που εχουμε κριση πανικου.... Αν εισαι αδαης φυσικα και οποιον παιρνει χαπια θα τον πεις τρελο...Ομως αγαπητη Ντινα η ζωη εχει γυρισματα..Αυτο ξερω,και με την πιεση που δεχομαστε καθημερινα,με την οικονομικη κριση,με τα αδιεξοδα ολοενα και περισσοτεροι ερχονται αντιμετωποι με τις κρισεις..γι αυτο μεγαλη μπουκια φαε,μεγαλη κουβεντα μην πεις!!! γιατι οποιος νομιζει οτι ειμαστε τρελοι,αυριο μπορει ανετα να βρεθει στη θεση μας...Δεν ειμαστε απο σιδερο,ολοι λυγιζουμε..


ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΒΗΣΩ,ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ Η ΕΠΙΚΕΦΑΛΙΔΑ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ.ΚΑΙ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΑΒ-ΚΟ.ΤΕΣ ΠΑ.ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ,ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ 3,5 ΩΡΕΣ,ΜΕ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ.ΕΙΠΕ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ,ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕ 1 ΣΤΕΝΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ 12ΩΡΟ.ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ Μ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΑ.ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΧΩ.ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΥΧΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΔΩ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ ΣΑΙΤ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ,ΚΑΙ Ο ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΣ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΡΕΙ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙ.ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛ.ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ,ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΑΙΤ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΝΔΙΕΦΕΡΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ,ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ.ΑΣ ΜΕ ΣΒΗΣΕΙ.ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΥΠΙΚΟ.ΜΑΖΙ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ

----------


## nansyan89

Τι να σου πω,δεν ξερω τι επιτρεπεται και τι οχι στο συγκεκριμενο,απλως νομιζω οτι γι αυτο το λογο στο εσβησε...

----------


## dinanikos

> Τι να σου πω,δεν ξερω τι επιτρεπεται και τι οχι στο συγκεκριμενο,απλως νομιζω οτι γι αυτο το λογο στο εσβησε...


ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ.ΝΑΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## nansyan89

Καλημέρα σας..Πριν απο λιγα λεπτα εγινε κατι που με ταραξε παρα πολυ.Χθες το βραδυ,το αγορι μου κοιμηθηκε σπιτι μου..Τωρα το πρωι οι γονεις μου επρεπε να φυγουν να πανε σε μια δουλεια...Του εχω εξηγησει πως αυτες τις μερες που οι πανικοι ειναι σε εξαρση δεν μ αρεσει να μενω μονη μου στο σπιτι γιατι νιωθω ανασφαλεια και γενικοτερα δεν νιωθω καθολου καλα..Σχεδν τον παρακαλεσα να περιμενει 10-15 λεπτα μεχρι να φυγει (γιατι τον πηρε ο πατερας του,επειδη ηθελε να παει το συνεργειο στ αυτοκινητο και να φυγει διακοπες -οδικως-). Πολυ σοβαρος λογος για να μην μπορει να περιμενει 10 λεπτα. Τον παρακαλεσα και του ειπα : Σε παρακαλω περιμενε λιγο,μη φυγεις και η απαντηση του ηταν μ ενα ψυχρο υφος : - Να μαθεις εσυ να περιμενεις... Εβαλα τα κλαματα κλειστηκα στο μπανιο κι η αντιδραση του ποια ηταν, ενα ειρωνικο απο μακρια γεια σου νανσυυυυυυυυυυυυ.... Κι εφυγε... Μονο εγω ειμαι παραλογη και νιωθω οτι ειναι τελειως αναισθητος ???

----------


## m.monkey

Nansyan89 μην περιμένεις κάποιος που δεν έχει πάθει έστω μία φορά κρίση πανικού να σε καταλάβει. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Από κει και πέρα εξαρτάται από το πόσο κατανόηση έχει ο άλλος. Και απ'οτι φαίνεται ο φίλος σου δεν έχει καθόλου.

----------


## nansyan89

> Nansyan89 μην περιμένεις κάποιος που δεν έχει πάθει έστω μία φορά κρίση πανικού να σε καταλάβει. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Από κει και πέρα εξαρτάται από το πόσο κατανόηση έχει ο άλλος. Και απ'οτι φαίνεται ο φίλος σου δεν έχει καθόλου.


Αυτο συνειδητοποιω μετα λυπης μου....Οτι τρια χρονια τωρα ειμαι μ εναν ανθρωπο ο οποιος στις χαρες ειναι οκ,και στα δυσκολα κανει πισω...Τωρα ειναι καλοκαιρι και το μονο που θελει και τον νοιαζει ειναι να παει διακοπες...Ισχυριστηκε οτι και καλα επιμενει να παμε διακοπες γιατι θελει να περασει ομορφες στιγμες μαζι μου,οταν του ειπα ομως να μου δωσει μια πιστωση χρονου,για να το ξεπερασω πχ αντι για 10-20 αυγουστου να φυγουμε αρχες σεπτεμβρη μου κανει οτι τι να παω να κανω τοτε διακοπες???? κανεις δεν παει τοτε....Δηλαδη μετα απο κατι τετοια,καταλαβαινω ποσο πολυ μ αγαπαει..τι να πω...

----------


## m.monkey

Καταλαβαίνω ότι για να είσαι μαζί του 3 χρόνια θα νιώθεις κάποια πράγματα γι'αυτόν. Μήπως όμως η συμπεριφορά του σ'αυτό το θέμα σου επιδεινώνει την κατάσταση? Θέλω να πω ότι ενώ έχεις το πρόβλημα με τις κρίσεις, έχεις και ένα άγχος και μία στενοχώρια παραπάνω ότι ο άνθρωπος που είναι μαζί σου δεν σε καταλαβαίνει. Το έχεις σκεφτεί αυτό?

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

monkey και τι μπορει να κανει να χωρισει;

----------


## m.monkey

Δεν είπα αυτό. Μπορεί να ζητήσει από το φίλο της να κάνουν μία συζήτηση, να αναλύσουν το πρόβλημα και να του πει τι την ενοχλεί στη συμπεριφορά του. Να του δώσει να καταλάβει με λίγα λόγια ότι αν της συμπεριφέρεται έτσι δεν τη βοηθάει να το ξεπεράσει, αντιθέτως της δημιουργεί ένα ακόμη άγχος.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Αυτος τωρα ειναι αλλου.. και αυτη εχει προβλημα και χρειαζεται να ξερει εαν θα σταθει διπλα της η οχι. Σωστο αυτο που λες αλλα απο τα λεγομενα της κοπελας αυτος τον εαυτο του σκεφτεται μονο

----------


## void

Νάνσυ δε θα βγάλω συμπέρασμα για το κατά πόσο σε αγαπάει ο φίλος σου ή για το αν νοιάζεται για σένα..αυτά τα ξέρετε μεταξύ σας.
Σίγουρα όμως είναι ανώριμος - ανίκανος, αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε τουλάχιστον, να συμμεριστεί την κατάστασή σου.
Αν δεν είναι too much για σένα την δύσκολη περίοδο που περνάς να του το εξηγήσεις πάλι, κάντο.
Αν πάλι νιώθεις ότι δεν έχεις το κουράγιο να λες τα ίδια, απλά κοίτα τον εαυτό σου να γίνεις καλά και άστον να πάει διακοπές όπου γουστάρει. 
Και αν τυχόν σε κάνει να αισθανθείς προβληματική, άρρωστη και γενικότερα πατήσει πάνω στην αδυναμία σου με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, στείλτον στον αγύριστο και προχώρα.

----------


## nansyan89

Χθες το βραδυ δεν αντεξα,και του πα οτι ειναι αναισθητος και οτι φταιει σε μεγαλο βαθμο που ειμαι ετσι..Κι αυτο που μου απαντησε ηταν το εξης : Τι πας να κανεις τωρα? Να μου δημιουργησεις τυψεις??? :Frown:  Αντι να πει ενα συγγνωμη που σ εφερα σ αυτη την κατασταση μου τη λεει κι απο πανω..Πραγματικα νιωθω παγος μεσα μου..Ολοι με ρωτανε γιατι συνεχιζεις αυτη τη σχεδη αφου βλεπεις οτι ειναι προβληματικη. Κι ομως σ αυτη τη φαση δεν εχω τη δυναμη να παρω αποφασεις για τιποτα...Προσπαθω να συγκεντρωθω στο προβλημα μου,να με κανω να το ξεπερασω και συνεχως εχω να ασχολουμαι και με τα αισθηματικα... Παντως, δεν ξερω αν το εχει παρατηρησει κανεις σας,συνεχως τις τελευταιες μερες με οποιον και να μιλησω μου λεει οτι εχει τις μαυρες του..Τι εχουμε παθει ολοι??? :Frown:

----------


## void

νάνσυ μου κανείς δε φταίει ούτε για τα ψυχολογικά μας, ούτε για τις κρίσεις πανικού μας ούτε για τίποτα..σκέψου, θα θεωρούσες ότι φταίει ο φίλος σου για τις κρίσεις σου εάν εξαρχής είχε επικεντρωθεί στον εαυτό σου αντί να καταπιέζεσαι για να ικανοποιήσεις τις ανάγκες του?
όχι στο λέω εγώ. Γι'αυτό από την αρχή επιμένω και σου λέω, κοίτα να γίνεις καλά και άσε τον φίλο σου να αποφασίσει μόνος του. Εκεί πρέπει να δείξει την ωριμότητά του. Δηλαδή να αποφασίσει αν είναι διατεθειμένος να βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά αλλιώς ας πάει στο καλο..

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Ασε τον αλλον. Μην στηριζεσαι σε αυτον

Εχεις εντωπισει ποιες φοβιες σε φερνουν στις κρισεις πανικου;;

----------


## Paletta

Νάνσυ νομίζω πώς δέ το χειρίστηκες άριστα το θέμα, καταλαβαίνω όμως πώς δέν μπορείς να μπείς σε διαδικασία πώς να του φέρεις τί όταν τόν έχεις τόσο πολύ ανάγκη. Αλλά το ότι τον έχεις ανάγκη εσύ δέ πάει να πει ότι μπορεί (ή θέλει) να ανταπεξέλθει αυτός, όμως... 

Εντάξει είναι κι αυτός ένας άλλος άνθρωπος με τα όνειρά του τις ανάγκες του τίς συνήθειές του. Αν δέν έχει έρθει σε επαφή παλιότερα με κάποιον που είχε κρίσεις πανικού ή οποιοδήποτε αλλό ψυχικό πρόβλημα μήν περιμένεις κι εσύ να δείξει άμεση κατανόηση ή ακόμα και ανοχή.. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η άμυνα που αυτός δείχνει απέναντί σου προκειμένου να μήν μπεί σε αυτήν την δύσκολη κατάσταση και να παρατείνει την εντύπωση πώς δέν έχεις τίποτα, σε πληγώνει πολύ, και όπως σου είπα νομίζω ότι διαιωνίζει τους πανικούς σου.. 

Όπως λέει και το ΝεοΞεκίνημα μή στηρίζεσαι πάνω του, αν δέν θέλει, τί νόημα έχει να επιμένεις; Δέ μπαίνει ερώτημα αν σ'αγαπάει ή όχι και μετά απο τρία χρόνια πιστεύω δεν ωφελεί ν'αμφισβητείς τα συναισθήματά του αλλά στην πράξη όμως καλύτερα να μήν περιμένεις πολλά απο κείνον και να του δώσεις χρόνο να δεχτεί τη πραγματικότητα....

----------


## nansyan89

Εγω δεν καταλαβαινω τοτε σε τι ωφελει να εισαι μ εναν ανθρωπο αν δεν μπορει να σου σταθει στις δυσκολες στιγμες. Δηλαδη τι ειναι οι σχεσεις? Σεξ,διακοπες,βολτες κλπ???Αμα ειναι ετσι να μην ξανακανω ποτε σχεση αφου αυτα τα εχεις και χωρις να κανεις σχεσεις με καποιον..

----------


## Paletta

Nάνσυ μου δέν ξέρουμε όλοι πώς να αγαπάμε. Οι περισσότεροι εκφραζόμαστε όπως λάχει και λέμε ότι "αγαπάμε με το δικό μας τρόπο". Κάτι που δέ πιστεύω πως ισχύει..
Επίσης οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι δέν ξέρουν πώς να σταθούν σε κάποιον άλλο ειδικά όταν η κοινωνία μας κυνηγά το αδύναμο. Όπου κι αν κοιτάξεις ή κρυφακούσεις οι άνθρωποι δέν θέλουν ανθρώπους που περνάνε δύσκολα επειδή "είναι μίζεροι". 
Αυτό επειδή ψάχνουμε πάντα το εύκολο.. Έτσι και στις σχέσεις υπάχουν πολλές εκεί έξω που βασίζονται στην υποκρισία πως "είμαστε μία χαρά" ενώ κάποιος απο τους δύο μπορεί να υποφέρει σιωπηλά. 

Μάλλον δέν ωφελεί όπως λές, αλλά είμαι και της απόψεως του να εξηγούμε στον άλλο, να του δίνουμε και λίγο χρόνο να καταλάβει, να αποδεχτεί, δηλαδή να έχουμε και μία υπομονή.
Και αυτό για να μήν κάνουμε το ίδιο που μας κάνει δηλαδή να τον απορρίψουμε επειδή δεν είναι όπως τον θέλουμε.. 

Επίσης απο τα λεγόμενά σου, αυτό που άλλοι αντιλήφθηκαν ως αναισθησία εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι και ώς άγνοια. Δώς του εκεί να διαβάσει, πάνε τον στην wikipedia, στο ιατρονέτ ξέρω γω μπας και διαβάζοντάς τα απο κάτι που θεωρεί αντικειμενικό βγάλει ένα συμπέρασμα αντί να βγάζει άσχετα.

----------


## void

> Nάνσυ μου δέν ξέρουμε όλοι πώς να αγαπάμε. Οι περισσότεροι εκφραζόμαστε όπως λάχει και λέμε ότι "αγαπάμε με το δικό μας τρόπο". Κάτι που δέ πιστεύω πως ισχύει..
> Επίσης οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι δέν ξέρουν πώς να σταθούν σε κάποιον άλλο ειδικά όταν η κοινωνία μας κυνηγά το αδύναμο. Όπου κι αν κοιτάξεις ή κρυφακούσεις οι άνθρωποι δέν θέλουν ανθρώπους που περνάνε δύσκολα επειδή "είναι μίζεροι". 
> Αυτό επειδή ψάχνουμε πάντα το εύκολο.. Έτσι και στις σχέσεις υπάχουν πολλές εκεί έξω που βασίζονται στην υποκρισία πως "είμαστε μία χαρά" ενώ κάποιος απο τους δύο μπορεί να υποφέρει σιωπηλά. 
> 
> Μάλλον δέν ωφελεί όπως λές, αλλά είμαι και της απόψεως του να εξηγούμε στον άλλο, να του δίνουμε και λίγο χρόνο να καταλάβει, να αποδεχτεί, δηλαδή να έχουμε και μία υπομονή.
> Και αυτό για να μήν κάνουμε το ίδιο που μας κάνει δηλαδή να τον απορρίψουμε επειδή δεν είναι όπως τον θέλουμε.. 
> 
> Επίσης απο τα λεγόμενά σου, αυτό που άλλοι αντιλήφθηκαν ως αναισθησία εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι και ώς άγνοια. Δώς του εκεί να διαβάσει, πάνε τον στην wikipedia, στο ιατρονέτ ξέρω γω μπας και διαβάζοντάς τα απο κάτι που θεωρεί αντικειμενικό βγάλει ένα συμπέρασμα αντί να βγάζει άσχετα.


παλέττα καλησπέρα. 
Σαφώς και είναι ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι άγνοιας αλλά ήδη του το έχει εξηγήσει και από ό,τι φαίνεται όχι μόνο δεν την έχει στηρίξει αλλά δείχνει και σα να είναι θυμωμένος μαζί της. Δεν κατηγορεί κανείς το φίλο της επειδή δεν ξέρει αλλά...αν έχει τη δύναμη και τα κότσια να τη στηρίξει τότε μόνος του θα κάνει την προσπάθειά του να την καταλάβει.. είναι άδικο για εκείνη να έχει τον πόνο της που λέμε και να πρέπει να πάρει χεράκι χεράκι και τον άλλον να τον "διαβάσει".. ας κάτσει και μόνος του αφού διατείνεται ότι την αγαπά να το ψάξει. Εδώ μπάινουν άτομα στο φόρουμ που τα ταίρια τους έχουν θέματα και ζητάνε συμβουλές και πως να στηρίξουν για πολύ πιο σοβαρά ζητήματα και πιο μικρής διάρκειας σχέσεις και δε θα το κάνει ο φίλος της της Νάνσυ? που αυτό που χρειάζεται κυρίως στην περίπτωσή της είναι κατάνοηση?

----------


## nansyan89

> παλέττα καλησπέρα. 
> Σαφώς και είναι ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι άγνοιας αλλά ήδη του το έχει εξηγήσει και από ό,τι φαίνεται όχι μόνο δεν την έχει στηρίξει αλλά δείχνει και σα να είναι θυμωμένος μαζί της. Δεν κατηγορεί κανείς το φίλο της επειδή δεν ξέρει αλλά...αν έχει τη δύναμη και τα κότσια να τη στηρίξει τότε μόνος του θα κάνει την προσπάθειά του να την καταλάβει.. είναι άδικο για εκείνη να έχει τον πόνο της που λέμε και να πρέπει να πάρει χεράκι χεράκι και τον άλλον να τον "διαβάσει".. ας κάτσει και μόνος του αφού διατείνεται ότι την αγαπά να το ψάξει. Εδώ μπάινουν άτομα στο φόρουμ που τα ταίρια τους έχουν θέματα και ζητάνε συμβουλές και πως να στηρίξουν για πολύ πιο σοβαρά ζητήματα και πιο μικρής διάρκειας σχέσεις και δε θα το κάνει ο φίλος της της Νάνσυ? που αυτό που χρειάζεται κυρίως στην περίπτωσή της είναι κατάνοηση?


Αχ βρε void ποσο με καταλαβαινεις....

----------


## Paletta

Απλά παροτύνω σαν μία τελευταία προσπάθεια να σιγουρευτείς πώς αυτός ο άνθρωπος κοιτά την πάρτη του και δέν έχει σκοπό να σου σταθεί όχι επειδή δεν ξέρει πώς να το κάνει αλλά επειδή δε θέλει. Και το είπα γιατί πιστεύω πως πολλοί άντρες παραμένουν πάντα ανώριμοι και περιμένουν να τους πάρεις απο το χέρι να τους δείξεις αλλιώς δε ξεκουνάνε. Από την άλλη αν έχει καταλάβει και απλά δε θέλει να σου στέκεται, τί μενεις και μαζί του, αν αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι συμπαράσταση;

Απο προσωπικής εμπειρίας, και υπομονή έκανα, και μίλησα, και έδειξα και εξήγησα, αλλά ο άλλος με είχε καταδικάσει πριν ανοίξω το στόμα μου. Δέν θέλω να πιστεύω πώς υπάρχουν άλλοι γεμάτοι τόσο μίσος όσο το δικό μου κελεπούρι. Μπορεί οι άλλοι να έχουνε 1 τύχη παραπάνω.

----------


## void

παλέττα μου καλά κάνεις και πρεσβεύεις την επιείκια..εγώ νομίζω ότι αν η νάνσυ δεν τα είχε αυτά στο μυαλό της δε θα έμπαινε καν στη διαδικάσια να το συζητάει μαζί μας. Θα την είχε πάρει ήδη την απόφασή της..
Απλώς κάνουμε ξέρεις, πολλές φορές το λάθος να είμαστε πολύ πιο ελαστικοί σε θέματα στα οποία θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτονόητη η έκβασή τους..σκέψου πχ έναν άντρα που δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί κρίσεις πανικού, αν θα μπορούσε στο μέλλον να διαχειριστεί κάτι πολύ πιο σοβαρό στο μέλλον.
Ναι, σε καταδικάζει ο άλλος αν είναι σκατάνθρωπος και χωρίς ίχνος κατανόησης για κάποιον άλλον πέρα του εαυτού του...αλλά υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που είναι πρόθυμοι να στηρίξουν αρκεί να τους δείξεις ότι το έχεις πραγματικά ανάγκη..συνήθως αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είναι απλοί και δε σου περνάει από το μυαλό ότι έχουν τέτοιες ικανότητες όταν τους πρωτοσυναντήσεις.

----------


## Paletta

> σκέψου πχ έναν άντρα που δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί κρίσεις πανικού, αν θα μπορούσε στο μέλλον να διαχειριστεί κάτι πολύ πιο σοβαρό στο μέλλον.


έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Δεν το σκέφτηκα έτσι, πώς αν χρειαστεί να τον νταντέψει γι'αυτό θα χρειαστεί και για τα υπόλοιπα. Έχω μία τάση να είμαι αφελής με τους ανθρώπους και να λέω πώς θ'αλλάξουνε, αλλά ανοικειοθελώς δέν αλλάζει κανείς. 
Βασικά αυτό που δυσκολεύομαι ρε παιδιά να χωνέψω στη τελική είναι πώς ένας άνθρωπος που επι χρόνια σου τάζει τον ουρανό με τ'αστρα δέν έχει ένα ζευγάρι μπίπ να σταθεί σαν αληθινός άντρας στο πρόβλημα σου, αλλά σ'απορρίπτει, σε κατηγορεί, σε διαψεύδει.. Λέω, δέ μπορεί, γαμώτο δηλαδή, κάτι ειλικρινές θα έχει !!!

----------


## void

παλετούλα μου, έτσι είναι οι άνθρωποι ..ανθρωπάκια κατ'ουσίαν φοβισμένα , ανασφαλή και ανίκανα να στηρίξουν στην πραγματική ανάγκη...γι'αυτό πρέπει καταρχήν πάντα, να πατάμε στα δικά μας πόδια. 
Τώρα ο δικός σου...σίγουρα θα είχε κάτι ειλικρινές, αλλά απεδείχθη "λίγος"..συμβαίνει, αλλά αν θες άνοιξε ένα θεματάκι κάποια στιγμή να το συζητήσουμε.

----------


## nansyan89

και μενα αυτο ειναι το γαμωτο μου...!Δεν μπορει ο αλλος να σου ταζει τον ουρανο με τ αστρα και στα δυσκολα να σου κανει τη ζωη δυσκολοτερη..Οκ να δεχθω οτι δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε εγωιστες κοιτωντας μονο την παρτη μας,και οτι και ο αλλος μπορει να εχει τα δικα του....Οκ αν δεν μπορεις να μου σταθεις ενταξει,αλλα μη μου λες οτι μ αγαπας μετα..Γιατι αυτη η λεξη απο τοτε που βγηκε απ τα χειλη εχασε την ουσια της..

----------


## Paletta

Νάνσυ μου αν δέν σου είναι πολύ δύσκολο ίσως να βάλεις κάποιες προτεραιότητες στη ζωή σου... Βασικά μήπως κοίταξες αν μπορείς να πας σε -άλλο- ψυχολόγο όπως σου προτείναν και άλλοι εδώ...

Δηλαδή ας λέμε ό,τι θέμε για τη σχέση σου αλλά επειδή αυτό που προέχει είναι να γίνεις καλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να βάλεις πρώτο στο πλάνο έναν καλό γιατρό. Και παρότι οι απόψεις για τα φάρμακα είναι διφορούμενες εγώ να σου πω τη γνώμη μου πώς τουλάχιστον στήν αρχή για κάποια περίοδο όσο βλέπεις τον ειδικό καλό είναι να παίρνεις κάποια για να μπορέσεις να παραμερίσεις το σύμπτωμα (τις κρίσεις) και να βρείς τί κρύβεται απο πίσω.

Τι λές κι εσύ;

----------


## nansyan89

Σημερα εκανα δυο απλα βηματα,και μου φαινεται σαν να εχω καταφερει το ακατορθωτο..Μετα απο μερες εγκλεισμου,εμεινα για 3 ωρες μονη μου τελειως στο σπιτι,και επειτα βγηκα (με τη μητερα μου) και πηγαμε σ ενα μαγαζι με καλλυντικα και στο σουπερ μαρκετ..Βεβαια στο δευτερο ενιωθα πολυ αμηχανα,και μ επιασε ετσι μια τρεμουλα αλλα οταν φταναμε ταμειο μου περασε... Παντως ηταν μια αρχη κι αυτη!

----------


## m.monkey

Μπραβο! Αυτο που εκανες ειναι πολυ σημαντικο βημα. Για καποιους ισως μικρο, για μας ομως που εχουμε αυτο το προβλημα ειναι ενα οτι πιο δυσκολο. Κι εγω σημερα οδηγησα αρκετα χιλιομετρα για να παω στο ικα. Ολη η διαδρομη φυσικα ηταν μια διαρκης κριση πανικου και στο αυτοκινητο και στο ικα βεβαια. Επρεπε ομως να παω και δεν μπορουσε να ερθει καποιος μαζι μου. Ζαλιστικα, ξαναζαλιστικα, ταχυκαρδια κτλ. αλλα οχι μονο δεν εφυγα, αλλα μετα απο αρκετη ωρα ορθοστασια οπου ειπα θα πεσω κατω, συνεχισα να πηγαινω και στους αλλους οροφους για να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα που ηθελα. Αφου τελειωσα μπηκα στο αυτοκινητο και φυσικα ηταν εφιαλτης. Μπορει ολο αυτο να με εξαντλησε αλλα η ικανοποιηση μου ηταν μεγαλη. Αλλες φορες βεβαια δεν μπορω να παω ουτε μεχρι το ψιλικατζιδικο στη γωνια. Οταν ομως εχεις καταφερει να κανεις αυτο που σε φοβιζει την επομενη φορα που θα σε πιασει ο φοβος θα φερεις στο μυαλο σου οτι τοτε που πηγες εκει και εκανες αυτο δε συνεβη τιποτα. Αυτο ειναι και το δυσκολο κομματι γιατι δεν μπορεις να το καταφερεις παντα γιατι ειναι ενα βημα μπροστα και δυο πισω. Εκει λοιπον ειναι που δεν πρεπει να χασουμε την υπομονη μας.

----------


## void

μπράβο σας ρε παιδάκια!! είναι πολύ σημαντικά αυτά τα βήματα, γερά με τσαμπουκά λοιπόν! :-)

----------


## nansyan89

> Μπραβο! Αυτο που εκανες ειναι πολυ σημαντικο βημα. Για καποιους ισως μικρο, για μας ομως που εχουμε αυτο το προβλημα ειναι ενα οτι πιο δυσκολο. Κι εγω σημερα οδηγησα αρκετα χιλιομετρα για να παω στο ικα. Ολη η διαδρομη φυσικα ηταν μια διαρκης κριση πανικου και στο αυτοκινητο και στο ικα βεβαια. Επρεπε ομως να παω και δεν μπορουσε να ερθει καποιος μαζι μου. Ζαλιστικα, ξαναζαλιστικα, ταχυκαρδια κτλ. αλλα οχι μονο δεν εφυγα, αλλα μετα απο αρκετη ωρα ορθοστασια οπου ειπα θα πεσω κατω, συνεχισα να πηγαινω και στους αλλους οροφους για να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα που ηθελα. Αφου τελειωσα μπηκα στο αυτοκινητο και φυσικα ηταν εφιαλτης. Μπορει ολο αυτο να με εξαντλησε αλλα η ικανοποιηση μου ηταν μεγαλη. Αλλες φορες βεβαια δεν μπορω να παω ουτε μεχρι το ψιλικατζιδικο στη γωνια. Οταν ομως εχεις καταφερει να κανεις αυτο που σε φοβιζει την επομενη φορα που θα σε πιασει ο φοβος θα φερεις στο μυαλο σου οτι τοτε που πηγες εκει και εκανες αυτο δε συνεβη τιποτα. Αυτο ειναι και το δυσκολο κομματι γιατι δεν μπορεις να το καταφερεις παντα γιατι ειναι ενα βημα μπροστα και δυο πισω. Εκει λοιπον ειναι που δεν πρεπει να χασουμε την υπομονη μας.


Συγχαρητηρια και σε σενα για το βημα σου... Ειναι στιγμες που παραιτουμαστε και λεμε δεν ξαναβγαινω εξω,και στιγμες που τα βαζεις με τον εαυτο σου και λες οχι ρε,θα το κανω...Εγω παντως εχω αρχισει και αγανακτω μ αυτη την κατασταση..Ποσο θα θελα να ειμαι σαν ολους τους αλλους,που φευγουν πανε διακοπες,πανε για μπανιο με αμαξια αλλων...πφφφφφφφ δεν την αντεχω αλλο αυτη τη ζωη....Τα θελω μου κρυβονται παντα πισω απο τα φοβαμαι μου....  :Frown:  :Frown:  Μακαρι να μπορουσα να γυρισω στην προ πανικων εποχη..Ποσο καλα περνουσα.... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## m.monkey

Εγώ να δεις πως το θέλω και παρά το ότι έχω κουραστεί, μέσα μου θέλω να πιστεύω ότι κάποτε θα γίνει κι αυτό. Αν είναι να απαλλαγούμε από τον πανικό χαλάλι του αυτά που περνάμε! Τα ίδια σκέφτομαι κι εγώ, γιατί δεν μπορώ να πάω για μπάνιο, να πάω για ψώνια, με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο να πάμε για ποτό και η απάντησή μου είναι "θα δούμε", γιατί όποτε έχω κανονίσει από πριν πάντα μετά είμαι χάλια και δεν μπορώ να πάω. Περιμένω να έρθει εκείνη η ώρα για να πω αν θα πάμε ή όχι. Και την ώρα που ετοιμάζομαι, ντύνομαι, βάφομαι κτλ. η σκέψη μου είναι πάλι σ'αυτό. Θα με πιάσει εκεί που θα πάω? Θα αρχίσω πάλι να ζαλίζομαι? Και όλα τα σχετικά. Ένας εφιάλτης δηλαδή λες και κάνω κάτι αναγκαστικά. Κάτι που παλιά το απολάμβανα.

----------


## void

καλό μου θα ξαναγυρίσεις, θα περάσουν όλα θα δεις..
μόνο μη χάνεις την πίστη σου..πάλεψε το όσο μπορείς, με νύχια και με δόντια και θα τα καταφέρεις.
όλα μέσα στο μυαλό μας είναι, εμείς τη φτιάχνουμε και τη χαλάμε τη ζωή μας. και όσο μου λένε ότι μερικά πράγματα δεν περνάνε από το χέρι μας τόσο θα φωνάζω ότι τη ζωή μας μπορούμε να τη φτιάξουμε όπως θέλουμε αρκεί να μην παραιτούμαστε.

----------


## nansyan89

> Εγώ να δεις πως το θέλω και παρά το ότι έχω κουραστεί, μέσα μου θέλω να πιστεύω ότι κάποτε θα γίνει κι αυτό. Αν είναι να απαλλαγούμε από τον πανικό χαλάλι του αυτά που περνάμε! Τα ίδια σκέφτομαι κι εγώ, γιατί δεν μπορώ να πάω για μπάνιο, να πάω για ψώνια, με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο να πάμε για ποτό και η απάντησή μου είναι "θα δούμε", γιατί όποτε έχω κανονίσει από πριν πάντα μετά είμαι χάλια και δεν μπορώ να πάω. Περιμένω να έρθει εκείνη η ώρα για να πω αν θα πάμε ή όχι. Και την ώρα που ετοιμάζομαι, ντύνομαι, βάφομαι κτλ. η σκέψη μου είναι πάλι σ'αυτό. Θα με πιάσει εκεί που θα πάω? Θα αρχίσω πάλι να ζαλίζομαι? Και όλα τα σχετικά. Ένας εφιάλτης δηλαδή λες και κάνω κάτι αναγκαστικά. Κάτι που παλιά το απολάμβανα.


Πραγματικα ποσο σε νιωθω..Πριν μπω σ αυτο το φορουμ νομιζα οτι ειμαι η μοναδικη που εχω ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα μαζι...Ομως εδω βλεπω οτι τοσοι ανθρωποι βιωνουν τα ιδια με μενα..Ακριβως κι εγω ετσι ειμαι..Δεν μ αρεσει να κανονιζω απο πριν γιατι αγχωνομαι και δεν ξερω αν μεχρι να ερθει η στιγμη της εξοδου θα ειμα οκ για να παω...Συνηθως το αποφασιζω εκεινη την ωρα το αν θα παω βολτα η οχι.Αν μου τη βαρεσει που λενε...Και παντα με το αγορι μου ετσι,με δικο μας μεσο,ωστε αν θελησω να φυγω να μην εξαρτωμαι απο κανεναν...και αντε να εξηγεις στην υπολοιπη παρεα γιατι δεν θες να πας με το αυτοκινητο τους... Δραμα...... Ακομα και με φιλες μου δεν νιωθω καλα να βγω...

----------


## m.monkey

Να 'σαι καλά void για τη συμπαράσταση, συμφωνώ μαζί σου, εμείς είμαστε αυτοί που θα διώξουμε ή θα κρατήσουμε μέσα μας όλα αυτά που μας φτάνουν σ'αυτή την κατάσταση. Και να σου πω και κάτι που με έχει μάθει αυτή η κατάσταση? Τελικά όλοι εμείς που υποφέρουμε από αυτό είμαστε πολύ δυνατοί χαρακτήρες για να αντέχουμε όλα αυτά, δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς.

----------


## nansyan89

> καλό μου θα ξαναγυρίσεις, θα περάσουν όλα θα δεις..
> μόνο μη χάνεις την πίστη σου..πάλεψε το όσο μπορείς, με νύχια και με δόντια και θα τα καταφέρεις.
> όλα μέσα στο μυαλό μας είναι, εμείς τη φτιάχνουμε και τη χαλάμε τη ζωή μας. και όσο μου λένε ότι μερικά πράγματα δεν περνάνε από το χέρι μας τόσο θα φωνάζω ότι τη ζωή μας μπορούμε να τη φτιάξουμε όπως θέλουμε αρκεί να μην παραιτούμαστε.


Αγαπημενη μου void μακαρι να μπορουσα να ειχα την αισιοδοξια σου...Εδω και 4 χρονια ο φοβος εχει ριζωσει μεσα μου,και ακομα και τα διαστηματα που εχω ''ξεπερασει'' τους πανικους και ειμαι πιο ελευθερη στο να κανω πραγματα οτι κανω το κανω με'' πατεριτσες ''.'Σπουδαζω σ αλλη πολη,δεν μενω μονιμα εκει,θελω τον πατερα μου να με πηγαινει στην αλλη πολη,γιατι δεν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το κτελ, επισης θελω να μενουν κι οι γονεις μου εκει για να νιωθω ασφαλεια... Στις εξοδους μου οπως ανεφερα και παραπανω θελω τη σιγουρια του αγοριου μου,να ξερω οτι θα φυγω οποτε θελησω(αυτο οχι οταν ειναι σε εξαρση οι πανικοι οπως τωρα,γιατι τωρα δεν νιωθω ασφαλεια),γενικοτερα δεν ζω την ζωη μου οπως θα την ηθελα.... Δεν ξερω αν θα καταφερω ποτε ας πουμε να παω για μπανιο με μια παρεα που δεν ξερουν για τις κρισεις μου, και να ειμαι και οκ....Δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσω ξανα να ταξιδεψω μονη μου..Ξερετε τι σκεφτομαι? Οτι ακομα και τη μερα που θα παντρευομαι θα εχω κριση πανικου!!! Κι αν θελω να την κανω απ την εκκλησια την ωρα που θα παντρευομαι???? Ειναι για γελια και για κλαματα αυτα που σκεφτομαι....

----------


## m.monkey

Καλά nansyan89 λες και ακούω εμένα! Αυτό με το αυτοκίνητο το έχω κι εγώ και πολλές φορές τσακώνομαι με τον άντρα μου ο οποίος μου λέει με ένα αυτοκίνητο θα πάμε κι εγώ του λέω αυτό ακριβώς ότι αν θελήσω να φύγω να μην εξαρτώμαι από τους άλλους! Είδες λοιπόν πόσες ομοιότητες υπάρχουν? Δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι, με όποιον και αν μιλήσεις θα βρεις και μία τουλάχιστον κοινή φοβία. Είναι κάτι και αυτό.

----------


## void

όλοι από κάτι υποφέρουμε παιδάκια απλά άλλοι το βλέπουμε και δεν κάνουμε τίποτα γι'αυτό και ζούμε μια ζωή δυστυχισμένοι και άλλοι ξέρουμε έχουμε συνείδησηση και το παλεύουμε...και δυστυχώς αυτή αυτογνωσία είναι που μας αποδυναμώνει..
ΑΛΛΑ δεν είναι προτιμότερο να παλεύεις για κάτι ακόμα και με αβέβαιη έκβαση από το να μην κάνεις τίποτα?
Οι κρίσεις πανικού θεραπεύονται. δε θέλει όμως να το αφήνεις να χρονίζει...θέλει ψυχοθεραπεία με ειδικό. εγώ τα έχω ξαναπεί. τα ψυχικά προβλήματα υγείας πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται όπως τα αμιγώς σωματικά. Δε θα έδινες λεφτά για να θεραπευτείς αν είχες κάποια ασθένεια ? δε θα πήγαινες στον καλύτερο γιατρό? έτσι πρέπει να γίνεται και με τα ψυχικά θέματα.

ΥΓ : καλά αν δεν πάθεις την ημέρα του γάμου σου την κρισάρα πότε θα την πάθεις καλέ???
εκεί επιβάλλεται μη σου πω! :-)

----------


## nansyan89

> Καλά nansyan89 λες και ακούω εμένα! Αυτό με το αυτοκίνητο το έχω κι εγώ και πολλές φορές τσακώνομαι με τον άντρα μου ο οποίος μου λέει με ένα αυτοκίνητο θα πάμε κι εγώ του λέω αυτό ακριβώς ότι αν θελήσω να φύγω να μην εξαρτώμαι από τους άλλους! Είδες λοιπόν πόσες ομοιότητες υπάρχουν? Δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι, με όποιον και αν μιλήσεις θα βρεις και μία τουλάχιστον κοινή φοβία. Είναι κάτι και αυτό.


Εν τω μεταξυ μου λενε οι γονεις μου να βγαλω το διπλωμα αυτοκινητου,αλλα λεω αν με πιασει πανικος οσο ειμαι με το δασκαλο???? Δηλαδη ακομα και εκει τι να πω...Αυτο το αν εχει γινει ο χειροτερος μου εχθρος..Θελω να κανω τοσα πραγματα και με σταματανε τα αν μου..Το χειροτερο,βλεπω κατι μομολα απο το σχολειο να κανουν τοσα,που ακομα και οι καθηγητες τα κοροιδευανε και εμενα που ολοι λεγανε οτι θα προοδευσω και θα παω ψηλα κλπ,που ειμαι τωρα??????? με τις κρισεις πανικου,κανω 1 βημα μπροστα 10 πισω.....Παρολο που εχω ονειρα παραμενω απλος παρατηρητης...

----------


## nansyan89

> όλοι από κάτι υποφέρουμε παιδάκια απλά άλλοι το βλέπουμε και δεν κάνουμε τίποτα γι'αυτό και ζούμε μια ζωή δυστυχισμένοι και άλλοι ξέρουμε έχουμε συνείδησηση και το παλεύουμε...και δυστυχώς αυτή αυτογνωσία είναι που μας αποδυναμώνει..
> ΑΛΛΑ δεν είναι προτιμότερο να παλεύεις για κάτι ακόμα και με αβέβαιη έκβαση από το να μην κάνεις τίποτα?
> Οι κρίσεις πανικού θεραπεύονται. δε θέλει όμως να το αφήνεις να χρονίζει...θέλει ψυχοθεραπεία με ειδικό. εγώ τα έχω ξαναπεί. τα ψυχικά προβλήματα υγείας πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται όπως τα αμιγώς σωματικά. Δε θα έδινες λεφτά για να θεραπευτείς αν είχες κάποια ασθένεια ? δε θα πήγαινες στον καλύτερο γιατρό? έτσι πρέπει να γίνεται και με τα ψυχικά θέματα.
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ : καλά αν δεν πάθεις την ημέρα του γάμου σου την κρισάρα πότε θα την πάθεις καλέ???
> εκεί επιβάλλεται μη σου πω! :-)


Γι αυτο περιμενω πως και πως να δοκιμασω τη νεα γιατρο.... Θα δω πως ειναι κι αυτη,κι αν δεν βγει κατι θα παω εκει που μου προτεινες void. Δεν παιρνει αλλη αναβολη..Οσο για το γαμο,πλακα μου κανεις?????????????????????????? Δεν θελω να στιγματιστει αυτη η μερα της ζωης μου απο τους κ@λοπανικους... Εχετε δει νυφη να το σκαει????? Αν ειναι θα σας καλεσω στο γαμο μου μελλοντικα,να γελασετε... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## void

αν σε πιάσει κρίση πανικού δηλαδή τι θα γίνει? ποιο είναι το χειρότερο σενάριο?

----------


## arktos

επειδή σήμερα μου εστειλαν αυτο το σχετικό λινκ το παραθετω

http://www.panikos.gr/index.html

----------


## nansyan89

> αν σε πιάσει κρίση πανικού δηλαδή τι θα γίνει? ποιο είναι το χειρότερο σενάριο?


Για την ωρα του γαμου μιλας παντα?????????????

----------


## nansyan89

> επειδή σήμερα μου εστειλαν αυτο το σχετικό λινκ το παραθετω
> 
> http://www.panikos.gr/index.html


Εχω πληροφορηθει γι αυτον αλλα ειναι πανακριβος..Θες μια μικρη περιουσια..Αλλα αν ειναι τοσο καλος ,και δεν καταφερω κατι με την αλλη ψυχολογο θα παω,τι να κανω.,,

----------


## m.monkey

Βρε εγώ δεν κατέβαινα απ'το αυτοκίνητο όταν το πήρα. Ζουμ ζουμ πέρα δώθε όλη μέρα (πριν 8 χρόνια αυτό). Μόνο που δεν κοιμόμουνα μέσα! Τώρα? Για να πάω κάπου με το αυτοκίνητο πρέπει να είναι μεγάλη ανάγκη (όχι ότι με τα πόδια πάω  :Smile: ) και να το επεξεργάζομαι στο μυαλό μου ώρες πριν. Όμως δεν πρέπει να είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας οι κρίσεις για να βγάλεις το δίπλωμα. Ίσα ίσα που αν το θες πολύ και σ'αρέσει θα ξεχαστείς κιόλας και δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα. Αυτό το ξέρω κι από μένα, όταν αγχώνομαι για κάτι που είναι να κάνω με πιάνει κρίση ή πριν ή μετά και όχι κατά τη διάρκεια. Το ίδιο και με το γάμο, σε πληροφορώ ότι είχα τόσα να σκεφτώ εκείνη τη μέρα και ήταν η μοναδική μέρα που δεν είχα άγχος πίστεψέ το. Ούτε κρίση έπαθα ούτε τίποτα. Πέρασα πολύ ωραία, χόρεψα μέχρι το πρωί και δεν πίστευα στον εαυτό μου. Και ξέρεις γιατί? Είχε τόσο τρέξιμο η μέρα που δεν προλάβαινα να πανικοβληθώ.

----------


## nansyan89

> Βρε εγώ δεν κατέβαινα απ'το αυτοκίνητο όταν το πήρα. Ζουμ ζουμ πέρα δώθε όλη μέρα (πριν 8 χρόνια αυτό). Μόνο που δεν κοιμόμουνα μέσα! Τώρα? Για να πάω κάπου με το αυτοκίνητο πρέπει να είναι μεγάλη ανάγκη (όχι ότι με τα πόδια πάω ) και να το επεξεργάζομαι στο μυαλό μου ώρες πριν. Όμως δεν πρέπει να είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας οι κρίσεις για να βγάλεις το δίπλωμα. Ίσα ίσα που αν το θες πολύ και σ'αρέσει θα ξεχαστείς κιόλας και δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα. Αυτό το ξέρω κι από μένα, όταν αγχώνομαι για κάτι που είναι να κάνω με πιάνει κρίση ή πριν ή μετά και όχι κατά τη διάρκεια. Το ίδιο και με το γάμο, σε πληροφορώ ότι είχα τόσα να σκεφτώ εκείνη τη μέρα και ήταν η μοναδική μέρα που δεν είχα άγχος πίστεψέ το. Ούτε κρίση έπαθα ούτε τίποτα. Πέρασα πολύ ωραία, χόρεψα μέχρι το πρωί και δεν πίστευα στον εαυτό μου. Και ξέρεις γιατί? Είχε τόσο τρέξιμο η μέρα που δεν προλάβαινα να πανικοβληθώ.


Αυτες τις μερες που εχω κλειστει στο σπιτι και δεν βγαινω η οδηγηση με τον πατερα μου ηταν το μονο πραγμα που μ ευχαριστουσε...Οταν καλυτερευσω λιγο θα παω να το βγαλω το παλιοδιπλωμα κι ισως ετσι μπορεσω να ανεξαρτητοποιηθω λιγακι.. Οσο για τον γαμο σου,μπραβο ρε συ...Μεγαλο κατορθωμα..Δεν ξερω τωρα μου φαινεται βουνο η ολη φαση....Αλλα μαλλον δεν θα πρεπε να σκεφτομαι τετοια πραγματα..Ας μπορεσω πρωτα να πηγαινω στο ψιλικατζιδικο στο σουπερ μαρκετ κλπ..και μετα παντρευομαι...χαχαχα....(εχω χρονια μπροστα μου )

----------


## Paletta

Μπράβο και στίς δύο  :Smile:  Βασικά όπως είπες μάνκι πολύ βασικό 


> *Μπορει ολο αυτο να με εξαντλησε αλλα η ικανοποιηση μου ηταν μεγαλη.*


 Έτσι power through που λένε, το υπομένεις, τ'αφήνεις να κάνει τα σκηνικά του, ενώ παλεύεις .. Και είναι μεγάλη νίκη να έχεις ανταπεξέλθει μία δραστηριότητα έχοντας κρίση, χωρίς να ενδώσεις στο συναίσθημα... Αλήθεια!
Κι εγώ λέω στον εαυτό μου: θυμάσαι τότε που νόμιζες ότι θα πεθάνεις και δεν μπορούσες να σηκωθείς ούτε απο τη καρέκλα απ'τη ζαλάδα; μετά τι έκανες; που είσαι τώρα; 
Το σώμα βέβαια μπορεί να βρίσκει άλλα κόλπα και να σου παρουσιάζεται σαν άλλο σύμπτωμα και να σου καρφώνεται και άλλη ιδέα, αλλά απορρίπτωντάς τις όλες μία μία μπορεί και να βρούμε μία άκρη!

----------


## m.monkey

Χαχαχα, καλό! Είδες, η οδήγηση σε ευχαριστούσε άρα θα επικεντρωθείς εκεί και δεν θα σκέφτεσαι τίποτα άλλο. Και να δεις που θα τα καταφέρεις, στο εύχομαι  :Wink:

----------


## m.monkey

Σωστά paletta, αυτό είναι το όπλο του πανικού, ότι δηλαδή κάθε φορά εμφανίζεται με διαφορετικό σύμπτωμα και σε μπερδεύει. Τις περισσότερες φορές βέβαια μέχρι να το καταλάβεις έχεις πάθει ήδη την κρίση, αλλά σκέφτεσαι αυτά που είπαμε και περιμένεις να φύγει. Αν αργήσει τον διώχνεις με τις κλωτσιές  :Big Grin:

----------


## nansyan89

Ναι ρε παιδια..Τι μεταλλαξη αυτος ο πανικος,πια ελεος.....!!! Εχει αρχισει και μ εκνευριζει...Μια ετσι μια αλλιως μια αλλιωτικα....!!Αραξε μαι φριεντ..Βρες ενα συμπτωμα να το πολεμησουμε να τελειωνουμε,αλλα παιζεις αδικα...!!χαχα

Συμφωνω κι εγω παντως στο οτι πρεπει να παρεις μολυβι και χαρτι,να κανεις σχεδιαγραμμα συμπτωματω και φοβιων και να αρχισεισ ν αναλυεις..Αφου θα δεις οτι ολα ηταν μπουρδες στο τελος ν αρχισεις να διαγραφεις...

----------


## m.monkey

> Εχω πληροφορηθει γι αυτον αλλα ειναι πανακριβος..Θες μια μικρη περιουσια..Αλλα αν ειναι τοσο καλος ,και δεν καταφερω κατι με την αλλη ψυχολογο θα παω,τι να κανω.,,


 Ξέρεις περίπου πόσο κοστίζει η κάθε συνεδρία?

----------


## nansyan89

> Ξέρεις περίπου πόσο κοστίζει η κάθε συνεδρία?


130 ευροπουλα απ οτι μου ειπαν..

----------


## m.monkey

Κοίτα, ούτε πολλά ούτε λίγα. Εγώ να φανταστείς στην ηλίθια την ψυχολόγο που πήγαινα πριν 3 χρόνια έδινα 100 ευρώ τη βδομάδα, φιλική τιμή υποτίθεται επειδή ήταν γνωστή, και όχι μόνο δεν με βοήθησε καθόλου στο πρόβλημά μου, αλλά στο τέλος αγχώθηκα χειρότερα γιατί έφτασα να της έχω δώσει 1500 ευρώ για περίπου 4 μήνες που πήγα και άφησα απλήρωτες άλλες υποχρεώσεις μου γιατί δεν μου έφταναν. Και δουλειά δεν μου έκανε, ενώ ήξερε ότι το πρόβλημά μου ήταν οι κρίσεις, αντί να μου κάνει γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική θεραπεία, εκείνη το πήγε το θέμα αλλού, ότι το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από την παιδική μου ηλικία, ή σχέση με τους γονείς και κολοκύθια. Κι εγώ σαν βλάκας πήγαινα και ξαναπήγαινα ελπίζοντας ότι την επόμενη φορά θα μου πει τι να κάνω για το πρόβλήμα μου αλλά αυτή εκεί. Ε κάποια στιγμή ξύπνησα και είπα δεν πάει άλλο σταματάω και η απάντησή της ήταν: τι να σου πω, αν νομίζεις ότι το οικονομικό είναι τόσο σημαντικός παράγοντας ώστε να διακόψεις κάντο". Είμαστε σοβαροί????????????????????????
Είπαμε να τα δώσω άλλα να γίνει και δουλειά. Τώρα που δεν έχω τι κάνω? Κάθομαι και υποφέρω προσπαθώντας να το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου? Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν λίγη κατανόηση σε περιπτώσεις που ο άλλος δυσκολεύεται οικονομικά να παίρνουν κι αυτοί λιγότερα? Τι είπα τώρα ε?

----------


## nansyan89

> Κοίτα, ούτε πολλά ούτε λίγα. Εγώ να φανταστείς στην ηλίθια την ψυχολόγο που πήγαινα πριν 3 χρόνια έδινα 100 ευρώ τη βδομάδα, φιλική τιμή υποτίθεται επειδή ήταν γνωστή, και όχι μόνο δεν με βοήθησε καθόλου στο πρόβλημά μου, αλλά στο τέλος αγχώθηκα χειρότερα γιατί έφτασα να της έχω δώσει 1500 ευρώ για περίπου 4 μήνες που πήγα και άφησα απλήρωτες άλλες υποχρεώσεις μου γιατί δεν μου έφταναν. Και δουλειά δεν μου έκανε, ενώ ήξερε ότι το πρόβλημά μου ήταν οι κρίσεις, αντί να μου κάνει γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική θεραπεία, εκείνη το πήγε το θέμα αλλού, ότι το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από την παιδική μου ηλικία, ή σχέση με τους γονείς και κολοκύθια. Κι εγώ σαν βλάκας πήγαινα και ξαναπήγαινα ελπίζοντας ότι την επόμενη φορά θα μου πει τι να κάνω για το πρόβλήμα μου αλλά αυτή εκεί. Ε κάποια στιγμή ξύπνησα και είπα δεν πάει άλλο σταματάω και η απάντησή της ήταν: τι να σου πω, αν νομίζεις ότι το οικονομικό είναι τόσο σημαντικός παράγοντας ώστε να διακόψεις κάντο". Είμαστε σοβαροί????????????????????????
> 
> 
> Είπαμε να τα δώσω άλλα να γίνει και δουλειά. Τώρα που δεν έχω τι κάνω? Κάθομαι και υποφέρω προσπαθώντας να το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου? Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν λίγη κατανόηση σε περιπτώσεις που ο άλλος δυσκολεύεται οικονομικά να παίρνουν κι αυτοί λιγότερα? Τι είπα τώρα ε?


Χαχα....τωρα γινεσαι αστεια μαιμουδιτσα....!! Σιγα που χεστηκε αυτη για τον πονο σου....Νομιζω οτι καλυτερα θα σε καταλαβει ενας που περναει τα ιδια παρα ενας ψυχολογος-ψυχιατρος...Αν σκεφτεις οτι αυτη εχει 5 ραντεβου το λιγοτερο σου λεω την ημερα,βγαζει πανω απο 500 ευρο..Αυτη γιατι να εχει προβλημα?

----------


## Paletta

Ε όχι και 130 ευρώ ρε παιδιά... Στήν Ελλάδα ζούμε ή τη Σουηδία τελοσπάντων... Εγώ στη γάτα τη δικιά μου έδινα 60 € τη φορά / βδομαδα. Κι αυτά πολλά είναι, και αυτό που δέ καταλαβαίνω είναι πώς δέν σου μειώνουν την τιμή, ποτέ. Σ'έναν άλλο του είπα μία φορά, "έχω σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας, αλλά δεν έχω τα 100 ευρώ για την επόμενη συνεδρία". Τι μου λέει ρε παιδιά "Να τα μαζέψεις και να έρθεις γιατί δέν μπορώ να χρεωθώ την αποτυχία ως γιατρός αν τυχόν αυτοκτονήσεις". Καταλαβατε; Τώρα πώς δουλεύει αυτή η λογική; Όπως έπαθες κι εσύ μάνκι δλδ. 

Το μόνο που μου κάνανε σκόντο ήταν τα φάρμακα (αξίας 120 € τότε που μου τα έδωσε η δικιά μου -των 60- τζάμπα...)
Ελπίζω μόνο να τ'αξίζει τα λεφτά του και να μην σε γεμίζει αγνάκτηση αλλά με χρήσιμες ερωτήσεις μέσα σου, όπως γιατί κανω αυτό; γιατί αντιδράω έτσι; Αυτή είναι άλλωστε οι δουλειά τους να σε ξεκολλήσουνε απο το σύστημα της σκέψης που έχεις κολλήσει και το παίζεις και το ξαναπαίζεις στο κεφάλι σου...

----------


## m.monkey

Αυτό να μου πεις. Άσε το άλλο, πήγα και σε δημόσιο κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας. Αφού περίμενα πάνω από μισή ώρα από την ώρα του ραντεβού, τελικά μπήκα, ο μλκς ο γιατρός αν λέγεται γιατρός με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά, μου λέει πείτε μου γρήγορα γιατί πρέπει να φύγω γιατί αργήσατε στο ραντεβού! Τα παίρνω κι εγώ και του λέω, εγώ στην ώρα μου ήρθα, εσείς με αφήσατε έξω να περιμένω. Δεν απαντάει σε αυτό και μου λέει ξανά, αγχώνοντάς με χειρότερα, πείτε μου γρήγορα γιατί πρέπει να φύγω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα. Του λέω και κατευθείαν παίρνει χαρτί και γράφει αντικαταθλιπτικά. Του λέω ότι δεν θέλω να πάρω φάρμακα και μου λέει θα τα πάρεις δε γίνεται αλλιώς και θα έρθεις μετά από 2 βδομάδες ή 1 μήνα δε θυμάμαι καλά, για να τα πούμε. Έφυγα με κάτι νεύρα από κει...... το τι βρισίδι έριξα δεν λέγεται. Τι συμπεριφορά ήταν αυτή?

----------


## nansyan89

> Ε όχι και 130 ευρώ ρε παιδιά... Στήν Ελλάδα ζούμε ή τη Σουηδία τελοσπάντων... Εγώ στη γάτα τη δικιά μου έδινα 60 € τη φορά / βδομαδα. Κι αυτά πολλά είναι, και αυτό που δέ καταλαβαίνω είναι πώς δέν σου μειώνουν την τιμή, ποτέ. Σ'έναν άλλο του είπα μία φορά, "έχω σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας, αλλά δεν έχω τα 100 ευρώ για την επόμενη συνεδρία". Τι μου λέει ρε παιδιά "Να τα μαζέψεις και να έρθεις γιατί δέν μπορώ να χρεωθώ την αποτυχία ως γιατρός αν τυχόν αυτοκτονήσεις". Καταλαβατε; Τώρα πώς δουλεύει αυτή η λογική; Όπως έπαθες κι εσύ μάνκι δλδ. 
> 
> Το μόνο που μου κάνανε σκόντο ήταν τα φάρμακα (αξίας 120 € τότε που μου τα έδωσε η δικιά μου -των 60- τζάμπα...)
> Ελπίζω μόνο να τ'αξίζει τα λεφτά του και να μην σε γεμίζει αγνάκτηση αλλά με χρήσιμες ερωτήσεις μέσα σου, όπως γιατί κανω αυτό; γιατί αντιδράω έτσι; Αυτή είναι άλλωστε οι δουλειά τους να σε ξεκολλήσουνε απο το σύστημα της σκέψης που έχεις κολλήσει και το παίζεις και το ξαναπαίζεις στο κεφάλι σου...


Ακου τι ειπε ο ανθρωπος...Να τα μαζεψεις και να ρθεις γιατι δεν μπορω να χρεωθω την αποτυχια,μην βγει κακο ονομα και χασω και τους αλλου μου πελατες...Θα του λεγα αντε βρε ζωο,τραβα εσυ για ψυχαναλυση.....Ελεος.. Εγω παντως απορω αυτο το ρημαδι το κρατος τι κανει???? Ενω υπαρχουν τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οσοι ανθρωποι που υποφερουν γιατι να μην εχει και αααααααλλους τοσους σωστους ψυχολογους κι ενα σωστο συστημα ψυχικης υγειας?????

----------


## nansyan89

> Αυτό να μου πεις. Άσε το άλλο, πήγα και σε δημόσιο κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας. Αφού περίμενα πάνω από μισή ώρα από την ώρα του ραντεβού, τελικά μπήκα, ο μλκς ο γιατρός αν λέγεται γιατρός με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά, μου λέει πείτε μου γρήγορα γιατί πρέπει να φύγω γιατί αργήσατε στο ραντεβού! Τα παίρνω κι εγώ και του λέω, εγώ στην ώρα μου ήρθα, εσείς με αφήσατε έξω να περιμένω. Δεν απαντάει σε αυτό και μου λέει ξανά, αγχώνοντάς με χειρότερα, πείτε μου γρήγορα γιατί πρέπει να φύγω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα. Του λέω και κατευθείαν παίρνει χαρτί και γράφει αντικαταθλιπτικά. Του λέω ότι δεν θέλω να πάρω φάρμακα και μου λέει θα τα πάρεις δε γίνεται αλλιώς και θα έρθεις μετά από 2 βδομάδες ή 1 μήνα δε θυμάμαι καλά, για να τα πούμε. Έφυγα με κάτι νεύρα από κει...... το τι βρισίδι έριξα δεν λέγεται. Τι συμπεριφορά ήταν αυτή?


χαχα...κλασσικα κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας..Δημοσιο,και πολυ που χεστηκα..Κι εμενα πριν μερικους μηνες που μ ειχανε πιασει παλι οι πανικοι η ηλιθια η γιατρος (η οποια ηταν ειδικευομενη) κατευθειαν μου πε να παρω χαπια...Και οταν της ειπα οτι δεν θελω επεμενε και μου λεγε πως αν δεν τα παρεις οι πανικοι θα ξαναρθουνε..Και της λεω οκ, αν τα παρω εσυ μου εγγυασαι οτι δεν θα ξαναρθουν???? και αφου εκανε τουμπεκι ψιλοκομενο για 2 λεπτα,μου κανει ε δεν μπορω να στο εγγυηθω. ε τοτε της λες τι μου λες??? και επιμενεις κιολας..Κανονισε μου συνεδριες με ψυχολογο..Ααααααακομααααα τις κανονιζει  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Paletta

Κοίτα, όπως είπα με τα αντικαταθληπτικά δέν είχα κρίση για 4 χρόνια αν είχα τις βίωνα το πολύ για 5 λεπτά, μετά επανερχόμουν αμέσως. Βέβαια για να φτάσω και στο σωστό φάρμακο και το σωστό γιατρό χρειάστηκαν 1 παθολόγος 1 ψυχολόγος και 3 ψυχίατροι, 3 διαφορετικές φαρμακευτικές αγωγές -αναλόγως από που έπαιρνε προμήθεια ο καθένας-. Τα φάρμακα δούλεψαν μεν, αλλά αποφάσισα να τα διακόψω και να το παλέψω μόνη μου, τώρα βέβαια αναρωτιέμαι αν ήταν σωστή αυτή η απόφαση αφού κάθε μέρα σχεδόν έχω και απο μία κρίση.

Το δημόσιό μας είναι για κλάματα, χίλιες φορές να χρεωθούμε να πάμε σε έναν σόι γιατρό παρα το ψυχοφθόρο ταξίδι στα ταμεία και τα νοσοκομεία... Δεν αξίζει. Και βεβαια, ερωτώ, γιατί δεν περνάν από μία αξιολόγηση; Δεν τους ελαφρύνουν και λίγο το πρόγραμμα με το να βάλουν πιο πολλούς; Γιατί τρείς γιατροί σ'ένα ίδρυμα που δέχεται εκατοντάδες τη μέρα οπως και να το κάνουμε, θα λαλήσουνε στο τέλος...

Αυτό με τα αντικαταθληπτικά στο ξαναλέω γιατί είναι πολύ πιθανό να σε βοηθήσει, και ίσως να μην το απορρίπτεις πριν το δοκιμάσεις...

----------


## m.monkey

Κοίτα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά βοηθούν στο να ξεπεράσεις τα συμπτώματα και να αρχίσεις να κυκλοφορείς και πάλι έξω σαν άνθρωπος και να κάνεις τις δραστηριότητές σου. Έχουν όμως πολλές παρενέργειες όπως όλα τα φάρμακα βέβαια και δεύτερον δεν ξέρω και κατά πόσο δεν κάνουν εξάρτηση όπως λένε, γιατί από διάφορα που έχω διαβάσει και εδώ και αλλού έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα ότι άνθρωποι που τα παίρνουν, τα παίρνουν για χρόνια και δεν μπορούν χωρίς αυτά. Συν ότι έχουν αλλάξει 15 διαφορετικά μέχρι να βρουν αυτό που τους πιάνει. Εγώ μέχρι στιγμής και αυτό τότε που πήγαινα στην ψυχολόγο, έχω πάρει μόνο xanax το οποίο το έπαιρνα μόνο όταν με έπιανε η κρίση και τελικά αφού ξεχάστηκαν οι κρίσεις μετά από λίγο καιρό, είχα ήδη αποκτήσει πρόβλημα στο στομάχι, πονούσα φρικτά και δεν μπορούσα να φάω τίποτα. Ανακάλυψα λοιπόν ότι το xanax μου χαλάρωνε το στομάχι και μπορούσα να φάω και πλέον τα έπαιρνα γι αυτό το σκοπό. Τα έκοψα όμως γιατί νομίζω δεν έπρεπε να τα πάρεις για περισσότερο από 3 μήνες συνεχόμενα αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά είχα πάντα μαζί μου σε όλες τις τσάντες  :Smile:  από 2-3 για ασφάλεια. Δεν πήρα ποτέ ξανά και πριν λίγο καιρό βρήκα ξεχασμένη μία καρτέλα σε μια τσάντα χαχαχα.

----------


## nansyan89

Δεν ξερω...ειμαι πολυ μπερδεμενη.πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι ειναι καλυτερο....Στο μυαλο μου οι σκεψεις ειναι χαος..Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι αυτη τη στιγμη θελω να κλειστω στο δωματιο μου να μη βλεπω ανρθωπο..Αλλωστε κακο κανω σε ολους που ειμαι ετσι..Οι γονεις μου στεναχωριουνται που με βλεπουν ετσι,θελουν να πανε για ενα μπανιο και δεν μπορουν λογω εμου,το αγορι μου βλεπω οτι εχει αλλαξει,αν δεν τον παρω τηλ δεν παιρνει,μερα παραμερα ερχεται να με δει,θελει να φυγει διακοπες...σκατα ολα...βαρεθηκα...να κλειστω εδω μεσα,να κλεισω και το facebook και τα κινητα να μη με βρισκει κανεις..αλλωστε για ολους βαρος ειμαι.. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## m.monkey

Έλααααααααααααα μην προσθέτεις ένα ακόμη άγχος σκεπτόμενη τους άλλους. Σίγουρα στενοχωριούνται αλλά περισσότερο στενοχωριέσαι εσύ γιατί εσύ έχεις το πρόβλημα, γι αυτό πρέπει να παλέψεις και να μην το βάζεις κάτω. Μόνο εσύ μπορείς να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου πρώτα και μετά οι άλλοι με την κατανόησή τους. Μιλάω κι εγώ τώρα που κάνω τα ίδια, αλλά τα λέω σε σένα για να τα ακούω κι εγώ! :P

----------


## nansyan89

> Έλααααααααααααα μην προσθέτεις ένα ακόμη άγχος σκεπτόμενη τους άλλους. Σίγουρα στενοχωριούνται αλλά περισσότερο στενοχωριέσαι εσύ γιατί εσύ έχεις το πρόβλημα, γι αυτό πρέπει να παλέψεις και να μην το βάζεις κάτω. Μόνο εσύ μπορείς να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου πρώτα και μετά οι άλλοι με την κατανόησή τους. Μιλάω κι εγώ τώρα που κάνω τα ίδια, αλλά τα λέω σε σένα για να τα ακούω κι εγώ! :P


Σκεφτομαι να χωρισω,να τον αφησω να ζησει τη ζωη του να μην το χω βαρος κιολας...τωρα με τους γονεις δεν μπορω να χωρισω αναγκαστικα θα με υπωστουν αλλα αν ειμαι κλεισμενη στο δωματιο θα με βλεπουν λιγοτερο.

----------


## m.monkey

Καλά, τα λες αυτά τώρα πάνω στην απελπισία σου. Τα έχω πει κι εγώ πολλές φορές αλλά τίποτα δεν έχω κάνει. Ηρέμησε και προσπάθησε να σκεφτείς ψύχραιμα τι είναι αυτό που πραγματικά θέλεις και τι είναι αυτό που σε ενοχλεί γενικά στη ζωή σου. Και αν αλλάζει προσπάθησε να το αλλάξεις.

----------


## m.monkey

Καλημέρα παιδιά, τι κάνουμε?
Εγώ πέρασα ένα ΣΚ με χάλια διάθεση, χτύπησα 5-6 κρίσεις πανικού και ζαλάδα, αδυναμία, αστάθεια όλη μέρα. Χθες το βράδυ ενώ κοιμόμουν πετάχτηκα ξαφνικά φωνάζοντας γιατί ένιωσα ότι η καρδιά μου γυρνούσε τούμπα και ότι δυσκολευόταν να χτυπήσει. Τα χρειάστηκα για τα καλά... Που να κοιμηθώ μετά. Κάποια στιγμή με πήρε ο ύπνος που ήταν ανήσυχος βέβαια και από την ώρα που σηκώθηκα πριν μια ώρα περίπου είμαι πάλι χάλια. Ζαλάδα συνέχεια στομάχι χάλια.... Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο: όσοι έχετε διαταραχή πανικού κτλ. έχετε πρόβλημα με το βάρος σας? Εγώ ας πούμε παλιά ήμουν πάντα γύρω στα 62-63 κιλά και από τότε που απέκτησα το πρόβλημα και έχασα 10 κιλά δεν μπορώ να παχύνω εύκολα. Τώρα πριν λίγες βδομάδες ήμουν 57-58 και χθες που ζυγίστηκα είχα πέσει στα 56. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι τρώω και τις μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού, λόγω της δυσπεψίας που με πιάνει (από το άγχος δημιουργήθηκε και το πρόβλημα στο στομάχι), αλλά τρώω κανονικά, το βράδυ βέβαια σχεδόν ποτέ. Όταν λοιπόν βλέπω ότι χάνω κιόλας αντί τουλάχιστον να μένω στα ίδια πανικοβάλλομαι επίσης. Είναι δυνατόν λόγω του άγχους να μη σε "πιάνει" το φαί που λέμε?

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Ax μακαρι να ισχυε αυτο με το φαγητο :P

----------


## nansyan89

> Καλημέρα παιδιά, τι κάνουμε?
> Εγώ πέρασα ένα ΣΚ με χάλια διάθεση, χτύπησα 5-6 κρίσεις πανικού και ζαλάδα, αδυναμία, αστάθεια όλη μέρα. Χθες το βράδυ ενώ κοιμόμουν πετάχτηκα ξαφνικά φωνάζοντας γιατί ένιωσα ότι η καρδιά μου γυρνούσε τούμπα και ότι δυσκολευόταν να χτυπήσει. Τα χρειάστηκα για τα καλά... Που να κοιμηθώ μετά. Κάποια στιγμή με πήρε ο ύπνος που ήταν ανήσυχος βέβαια και από την ώρα που σηκώθηκα πριν μια ώρα περίπου είμαι πάλι χάλια. Ζαλάδα συνέχεια στομάχι χάλια.... Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο: όσοι έχετε διαταραχή πανικού κτλ. έχετε πρόβλημα με το βάρος σας? Εγώ ας πούμε παλιά ήμουν πάντα γύρω στα 62-63 κιλά και από τότε που απέκτησα το πρόβλημα και έχασα 10 κιλά δεν μπορώ να παχύνω εύκολα. Τώρα πριν λίγες βδομάδες ήμουν 57-58 και χθες που ζυγίστηκα είχα πέσει στα 56. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι τρώω και τις μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού, λόγω της δυσπεψίας που με πιάνει (από το άγχος δημιουργήθηκε και το πρόβλημα στο στομάχι), αλλά τρώω κανονικά, το βράδυ βέβαια σχεδόν ποτέ. Όταν λοιπόν βλέπω ότι χάνω κιόλας αντί τουλάχιστον να μένω στα ίδια πανικοβάλλομαι επίσης. Είναι δυνατόν λόγω του άγχους να μη σε "πιάνει" το φαί που λέμε?


Γεια σου μαιμουδιτσα...Ελπιζω σημερα να εισαι καλυτερα....Κι εγω απο τοτε που εχω εξαρση στους πανικους εχω χασει μερικα κιλα,γιατι οπως ειπες κι εγω λογω του αγχους δεν μπορω να φαω καλα.. Ειδικα το βραδυ ας πουμε αμα φαω λιγο παραπανω νιωθω το στομαχι μου χαλια,κι αυτοματως νιωθω μια δυσφορια.Παντως ισχυει αυτο,οταν εχουμε εντονο αγχος δεν πολυμενουν τα κιλα πανω μας..Καλα κι εσυ αντι να χαιρεσαι,πανικοβαλεσαι??? Εμενα ειναι το μονο θετικο αυτο..Λεω,ας βγει και κατι καλο απ αυτη την παλιοκατασταση.χαχα.. Εγω εχω αλλο θεμα τις τελευταιες μερες...Οταν αγχωνομαι εχω δυσκολια στην καταπωση....Καταπινω το σαλιο μου ασυναισθητα ολη την ωρα και σε καποιες φασεις δεν μπορω να καταπιω λες κι εχω κομπο στο λαιμο..Αυτο ειναι καινουριο συμπτωμα...τι να πω... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## m.monkey

> Γεια σου μαιμουδιτσα...Ελπιζω σημερα να εισαι καλυτερα....Κι εγω απο τοτε που εχω εξαρση στους πανικους εχω χασει μερικα κιλα,γιατι οπως ειπες κι εγω λογω του αγχους δεν μπορω να φαω καλα.. Ειδικα το βραδυ ας πουμε αμα φαω λιγο παραπανω νιωθω το στομαχι μου χαλια,κι αυτοματως νιωθω μια δυσφορια.Παντως ισχυει αυτο,οταν εχουμε εντονο αγχος δεν πολυμενουν τα κιλα πανω μας..Καλα κι εσυ αντι να χαιρεσαι,πανικοβαλεσαι??? Εμενα ειναι το μονο θετικο αυτο..Λεω,ας βγει και κατι καλο απ αυτη την παλιοκατασταση.χαχα.. Εγω εχω αλλο θεμα τις τελευταιες μερες...Οταν αγχωνομαι εχω δυσκολια στην καταπωση....Καταπινω το σαλιο μου ασυναισθητα ολη την ωρα και σε καποιες φασεις δεν μπορω να καταπιω λες κι εχω κομπο στο λαιμο..Αυτο ειναι καινουριο συμπτωμα...τι να πω...


 Τι καλυτερα και σημερα τα ιδια χαλια με μια ζαλαδα ολη μερα. Και οσο δεν εδινα σημασια τοζο επεμενε και γινοταν πιο εντονη. Ελεγα δε θα κατσεις, θα το παλεψεις και οταν δεν πηγαινε αλλο καθομουν για λιγο και μετα σηκωνομουν Ενιωθα σα να με χτυπαγε καποιος και ενω επεφτα ξανασηκωνομουνα και παλευα μαζι του και ξανα τα ιδια. Με κουρασε και σημερα παρα πολυ που σκεφτομαι να παω ξανα για εξετασεις αιματος. Πριν ενα μηνα εκανα και ηταν οκ δεν ξερω τι να πω.
Αυτο με το στομαχι το παθαινω κι εγω. Οταν φαω πρεπει να περασουν τουλαχιστον 5 ωρες για να ξαπλωσω ακομα και το μεσημερι. Καλα για το βραδυ δεν το συζηταμε ετσι και φαω καηκα. Παθαινω οτι κι εσυ και ακομα περισσοτερα.
Αυτο με τη δυσκολια στην καταποση που λες ειναι ενα ακομα συμπτωμα το οποιο εγω θα το χαρακτηρισω σχετικα ασημαντο μπροστα στα αλλα που παθαινω.

----------


## nansyan89

> Τι καλυτερα και σημερα τα ιδια χαλια με μια ζαλαδα ολη μερα. Και οσο δεν εδινα σημασια τοζο επεμενε και γινοταν πιο εντονη. Ελεγα δε θα κατσεις, θα το παλεψεις και οταν δεν πηγαινε αλλο καθομουν για λιγο και μετα σηκωνομουν Ενιωθα σα να με χτυπαγε καποιος και ενω επεφτα ξανασηκωνομουνα και παλευα μαζι του και ξανα τα ιδια. Με κουρασε και σημερα παρα πολυ που σκεφτομαι να παω ξανα για εξετασεις αιματος. Πριν ενα μηνα εκανα και ηταν οκ δεν ξερω τι να πω.
> Αυτο με το στομαχι το παθαινω κι εγω. Οταν φαω πρεπει να περασουν τουλαχιστον 5 ωρες για να ξαπλωσω ακομα και το μεσημερι. Καλα για το βραδυ δεν το συζηταμε ετσι και φαω καηκα. Παθαινω οτι κι εσυ και ακομα περισσοτερα.
> Αυτο με τη δυσκολια στην καταποση που λες ειναι ενα ακομα συμπτωμα το οποιο εγω θα το χαρακτηρισω σχετικα ασημαντο μπροστα στα αλλα που παθαινω.


 Ασημαντο,αλλα ακομα και αυτο με ταραζει...Σημερα το βραδυ εκανα το λαθος κι εφαγα κατι κοψιδια,και ακοοοοοοοοοοομα να συνελθω.... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Paletta

Εγώ πάντως κοπέλες, δεν το έχω αυτό με το φαί (ω, δυστυχώς! χαχαχ) αλλά με τον καφέ!!! Πίνω 1 εσπρέσο, παθαίνω 1 κρίση μετα απο 3 ώρες. Πίνω 0,5 εσπρέσο, παθαίνω 0,5 κρίση παλι μετα απο 3 ώρες. Θα πείτε, και δέν κόβεις τον καφέ να έχεις 0 εσπρέσο 0 κρίση???? χαχαχχ

Δέν μπορώ!! Λόγω κατάθλιψης έχω φοβερή υπνηλία και κούραση! Τώρα που αδιαθέτησα όμως, και καφέ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να μη πιω, και φαί να μη φάω, και κρίση δέν έχω (^_^)... Εσείς; Πώς επηρεάζεστε απο τον κύκλο σας??

----------


## m.monkey

Γεια σου palletoula, αυτό ακριβώς θα σου πω, κόψε τον καφέ. Εγώ δεν πίνω ούτε για αστείο, μόνο κανένα ντεκαφεϊνέ όποτε μου ρθει. Αν πιω κανονικό μετά πάω σαν σεισμόπληκτη από το τρέμουλο! Επίσης με το φαγητό που δεν μπορώ να φάω δε χαίρομαι καθόλου γιατί είμαι αρκετά ψηλή και όταν χάνω πολλά κιλά είμαι σαν ακρίδα, συν ότι νιώθω τρελή αδυναμία που σημαίνει αυτομάτως κρίση πανικού! Τώρα για τον κύκλο θα σου πω ότι ενώ ποτέ δεν είχα ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα με πόνους ή άλλα συμπτώματα, τελευταία μια βδομάδα πριν αδιαθετήσω έχω διάφορα ενοχλητικά του τύπου πολύ ζαλάδα, κούραση, νεύρα, κομμάρες στα πόδια και πόνους στο στομάχι. Κατά τη διάρκεια πάλι γενικώς νιώθω εξάντληση και αδυναμία και μόλις τελειώσει πάλι είμαι χάλια. Συμπέρασμα όλο το μήνα χάλια είμαι!

----------


## m.monkey

> Ασημαντο,αλλα ακομα και αυτο με ταραζει...Σημερα το βραδυ εκανα το λαθος κι εφαγα κατι κοψιδια,και ακοοοοοοοοοοομα να συνελθω....


 Είσαι με τα καλά σου????????????????? Έχεις τέτοιο πρόβλημα και έφαγες κοψίδια? Να ξερες πως σε καταλαβαίνω μόνο αυτό σου λέω. Μια φορά πήγε 7 το πρωί για να με πάρει ο ύπνος επειδή έφαγα στις 8 το βράδυ και μάλιστα όχι κοψίδια αλλά γεμιστά! Και φυσικά όσες άλλες φορές έχω φάει οτιδήποτε το βράδυ ακόμα και σε μικρή ποσότητα πριν τις 4 δεν έχω κοιμηθεί και αφού έχω πιει σόδες χαμομήλια maalox losec και έχω γυρίσει και όλο το σπίτι καμιά 20αριά φορές!!! Άκου κοψίδια χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχα :P

----------


## nansyan89

> Είσαι με τα καλά σου????????????????? Έχεις τέτοιο πρόβλημα και έφαγες κοψίδια? Να ξερες πως σε καταλαβαίνω μόνο αυτό σου λέω. Μια φορά πήγε 7 το πρωί για να με πάρει ο ύπνος επειδή έφαγα στις 8 το βράδυ και μάλιστα όχι κοψίδια αλλά γεμιστά! Και φυσικά όσες άλλες φορές έχω φάει οτιδήποτε το βράδυ ακόμα και σε μικρή ποσότητα πριν τις 4 δεν έχω κοιμηθεί και αφού έχω πιει σόδες χαμομήλια maalox losec και έχω γυρίσει και όλο το σπίτι καμιά 20αριά φορές!!! Άκου κοψίδια χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχα :P



Ε να σου πω κατι ρε μαιμουδιτσα..Απηυδισα πια...Βολτες δεν παμε,εχουμε πανικους,διακοπες δεν παμε εχουμε πανικους εεεεεεε οχι να μην μπορουμε να φαμε και κοψιδια...Αυτο παραπαει..Δεν το δεχομαι  :Stick Out Tongue:  xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa... Οσο για τον καφε κι εγω δεν τον πλησιαζω αν και αυτο που πινω εγω ειναι ζαχαρογαλο με καφε  :Stick Out Tongue:  κι οχι καφες αλλα τεσπα..Κι εγω μετα εχω ταραχη... Οσο για την περιοδο κοριτσια ολες οι γυναικες ειναι χαλια....Ειτε εχουν καταθλιψη ειτε πανικους ειτε οτιδηποτε...Μην το παιρνετε προσωπικα..

----------


## m.monkey

> Ε να σου πω κατι ρε μαιμουδιτσα..Απηυδισα πια...Βολτες δεν παμε,εχουμε πανικους,διακοπες δεν παμε εχουμε πανικους εεεεεεε οχι να μην μπορουμε να φαμε και κοψιδια...Αυτο παραπαει..Δεν το δεχομαι  xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa... Οσο για τον καφε κι εγω δεν τον πλησιαζω αν και αυτο που πινω εγω ειναι ζαχαρογαλο με καφε  κι οχι καφες αλλα τεσπα..Κι εγω μετα εχω ταραχη... Οσο για την περιοδο κοριτσια ολες οι γυναικες ειναι χαλια....Ειτε εχουν καταθλιψη ειτε πανικους ειτε οτιδηποτε...Μην το παιρνετε προσωπικα..


Γεια σου ρε nansyan με τα κοψίδια σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Χαχαχαχαχα δίκιο έχεις, ξέρεις τι στενοχώρια τραβάω που δεν μπορώ να φάω όπως θέλω και όσο θέλω? Εγώ που καθόμουνα κάτω και έτρωγα και τα πιάτα! Τέλος πάντων, ελπίζω όταν και αν καταφέρω να απαλλαγώ από το άγχος να απαλλαγώ και από τα προβλήματα του στομάχου!

----------


## nansyan89

> Γεια σου ρε nansyan με τα κοψίδια σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Χαχαχαχαχα δίκιο έχεις, ξέρεις τι στενοχώρια τραβάω που δεν μπορώ να φάω όπως θέλω και όσο θέλω? Εγώ που καθόμουνα κάτω και έτρωγα και τα πιάτα! Τέλος πάντων, ελπίζω όταν και αν καταφέρω να απαλλαγώ από το άγχος να απαλλαγώ και από τα προβλήματα του στομάχου!


Χαχα..Μαιμουδιτσα ετσι για συμπαρασταση λεω να φαω κανενα γιαουρτακι σημερα γτ δεν την παλευω,εσυ χανεις εχω θα παιρνω..Και μετα δεν θα βγαινω εξω γιατι θα χω γινει σαν την πλατεια συνταγματος ενα πραγμα...Ασε που απ το αγχος αυτο τον καιρο εχω βγαλει και σπυρακια,εγω που δεν ειχα ποτε...Την τυχη μου την πανικοβαλομενη.... πφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ.....  :Frown:

----------


## m.monkey

Μ'αρέσει που το διασκεδάζουμε πάντως μπράβο μας! Εγώ σήμερα πέρασα από μία διαδικασία στη δουλειά μου την οποία περίμενα μέρες και ήθελα να τελειώνει και η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου δημιουργούσε πάρα πολύ άγχος. Τελικά εξελίχθηκε οκ και καλύτερα από ότι περίμενα. Πέρασα 2 κρίσεις το πρωί πριν από αυτό, η μία για άσχετο λόγο βέβαια... Για να δούμε θα νιώσω λίγο καλύτερα ή θα συνεχίσω τα ίδια?

----------


## nansyan89

> Μ'αρέσει που το διασκεδάζουμε πάντως μπράβο μας! Εγώ σήμερα πέρασα από μία διαδικασία στη δουλειά μου την οποία περίμενα μέρες και ήθελα να τελειώνει και η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου δημιουργούσε πάρα πολύ άγχος. Τελικά εξελίχθηκε οκ και καλύτερα από ότι περίμενα. Πέρασα 2 κρίσεις το πρωί πριν από αυτό, η μία για άσχετο λόγο βέβαια... Για να δούμε θα νιώσω λίγο καλύτερα ή θα συνεχίσω τα ίδια?


εμενα οι χειροτερες κρισεις ηταν στις πανελληνιες...πφφφφφφφ....τη δευτερη φορα π εδωσα ειχα χασει 15 κιλα σχεδον σ ενα μηνα απ τους εμετους και το αγχος..

----------


## ζωζα

κοριτσακια κι εγω χαλια ειμαι τελευταια..η ασταθεια που εχω χρονια καλα κρατει!λεω να ξεκινησω ομιοπαθητικη..ειχα ξεκινησει μετα εμεινα εγκυος βαρεθηκα να παιρνω 5000000 χαπια και στοπ..αλλα δεν την παλευω..οσο για τον καφε μια απο τα ιδια αν κανω το λαθος και πιω κανω κανα 6ωρο να συνελθω..και πριν την περιοδο παλι εκει μαυρα χαλια..ελεος εχω και μικρο παιδι και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα ..μονο στην δουλεια παω κι εκει με το ζορι το παλευω γιατι ειναι δικη μας με τον αντρα μου επιχειρηση..ουτε μια μερα δεν θυμαμαι να ημουν καλα..εντωμεταξυ οι παλμοι μου ειναι σχεδον παντα γυρω στους 100..λετε να εχω και στην καρδια τιποτα? :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nansyan89

> κοριτσακια κι εγω χαλια ειμαι τελευταια..η ασταθεια που εχω χρονια καλα κρατει!λεω να ξεκινησω ομιοπαθητικη..ειχα ξεκινησει μετα εμεινα εγκυος βαρεθηκα να παιρνω 5000000 χαπια και στοπ..αλλα δεν την παλευω..οσο για τον καφε μια απο τα ιδια αν κανω το λαθος και πιω κανω κανα 6ωρο να συνελθω..και πριν την περιοδο παλι εκει μαυρα χαλια..ελεος εχω και μικρο παιδι και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα ..μονο στην δουλεια παω κι εκει με το ζορι το παλευω γιατι ειναι δικη μας με τον αντρα μου επιχειρηση..ουτε μια μερα δεν θυμαμαι να ημουν καλα..εντωμεταξυ οι παλμοι μου ειναι σχεδον παντα γυρω στους 100..λετε να εχω και στην καρδια τιποτα?


Εχεις κανει καμια εξετασουλα τελευταια ?? Τωρα γιατροι δεν ειμαστε για να σου απαντησουμε στο αν εχεις κατι,παντως οι ταχυκαρδιες-ταχυπαλμιες ειναι συνηθη συμπτωματα των πανικων..παντως εισαι τυχερη που ειναι δικη σου επιχειρηση γιατι αλλιως πως θα την παλευες να θες να φυγεις ολη την ωρα και να μην μπορεις?

----------


## m.monkey

> κοριτσακια κι εγω χαλια ειμαι τελευταια..η ασταθεια που εχω χρονια καλα κρατει!λεω να ξεκινησω ομιοπαθητικη..ειχα ξεκινησει μετα εμεινα εγκυος βαρεθηκα να παιρνω 5000000 χαπια και στοπ..αλλα δεν την παλευω..οσο για τον καφε μια απο τα ιδια αν κανω το λαθος και πιω κανω κανα 6ωρο να συνελθω..και πριν την περιοδο παλι εκει μαυρα χαλια..ελεος εχω και μικρο παιδι και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα ..μονο στην δουλεια παω κι εκει με το ζορι το παλευω γιατι ειναι δικη μας με τον αντρα μου επιχειρηση..ουτε μια μερα δεν θυμαμαι να ημουν καλα..εντωμεταξυ οι παλμοι μου ειναι σχεδον παντα γυρω στους 100..λετε να εχω και στην καρδια τιποτα?


Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις ένα holter και να το δει ένας καρδιολόγος για να σου πει αν πρόκειται για σύμπτωμα άγχους ή αν πρέπει να πάρεις αντιαρυθμική αγωγή. Εγώ πριν από λίγο πήρα τα αποτελέσματα από το holter που έκανα πριν λίγες μέρες και θέλω να το πάω σε καρδιολόγο να μου πει τι παίζει. Άλλο άγχος τώρα :P

----------


## m.monkey

Hello nansyan! Πώς είμαστε σήμερα????????????????????? :Confused:

----------


## nansyan89

> Hello nansyan! Πώς είμαστε σήμερα?????????????????????


Αν εξαιρεσεις οτι με συγχισε πρωι πρωι ο δικος μου ειμαι καλα..Στις 3 εχω ραντεβου με τη νεα γιατρο.Εχω λιγο αγχος να δω τι κουμασι θα ειναι...Αλλα βαριεμαι κιολας μεσα στο μεσημερι..πφ...εσυ πως εισαι?

----------


## m.monkey

Πως να είμαι, τα ίδια. Κοιμήθηκα με μία αίσθηση ότι είμαι μέσα σε βάρκα, με ένα μούδιασμα και σφήξιμο στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού και στον αυχένα. Δεν έβαλα a/c γιατί λέω κάτσε μήπως είναι από αυτό, μπαααααααααααα. Ξύπνησα με ζαλάδα και κομμένα γόνατα πάλι από πριν ακόμα σηκωθώ, είπα στον άντρα μου να πάμε να κάνω εξετάσεις αίματος και μου λέει δεν έχεις τίποτα πριν ένα μήνα έκανες, (όλοι έτσι μου λένε, αλλά όταν πέσω κάτω και αποδειχτεί ότι κάτι έχω τελικά τότε θα είναι αργά.........) έφαγα το πρωινό μου και περιμένω μήπως νιώσω καλύτερα.

----------


## nansyan89

> Πως να είμαι, τα ίδια. Κοιμήθηκα με μία αίσθηση ότι είμαι μέσα σε βάρκα, με ένα μούδιασμα και σφήξιμο στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού και στον αυχένα. Δεν έβαλα a/c γιατί λέω κάτσε μήπως είναι από αυτό, μπαααααααααααα. Ξύπνησα με ζαλάδα και κομμένα γόνατα πάλι από πριν ακόμα σηκωθώ, είπα στον άντρα μου να πάμε να κάνω εξετάσεις αίματος και μου λέει δεν έχεις τίποτα πριν ένα μήνα έκανες, (όλοι έτσι μου λένε, αλλά όταν πέσω κάτω και αποδειχτεί ότι κάτι έχω τελικά τότε θα είναι αργά.........) έφαγα το πρωινό μου και περιμένω μήπως νιώσω καλύτερα.


Σ ενα μηνα δεν γινεται ν αλλαξε κατι..καλα σου λεει ο χριστιανος...Βασικα χαλαρωσε λιγουλακι...Εισαι στην τσιτα συνεχως....Ξερω γω,αυτο το αισθημα της βαρκας ειναι επειδη θες να πας διακοπες και δεν το παραδεχεσαι...ελα ελα πες το αυτο ειναι....χαχα..Δεν εχεις κατι σωματικο,στο μυαλο σου ειναι,στο μυαλο μας δηλαδη...Εγω περιμενω τωρα να παω στο γιατρο κι εχω ψιλοφρικαρει,η μανα μου ειναι με ημικρανια στο κρεβατι και δεν μπορει να ερθει μαζι,και θα με παει μονο ο πατερας μου,με τον οποιο δεν αισθανομαι και πολυ καλα σ αυτες τις περιστασεις... :Frown:

----------


## m.monkey

Λες να είναι έτσι? Ααααααααααααααααχ τι να πω. Για πήγαινε σ'αυτό το ριμαδοψυχολόγο και πες μας τι σου είπε. Εύχομαι να κάνει δουλειά γιατί όταν πας και σε ψυχολόγο και δεν έχεις αποτέλεσμα εκεί είναι που φρικάρεις χειρότερα και σε ρίχνει ή τα παίρνεις και λες θα το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου...

----------


## nansyan89

> Λες να είναι έτσι? Ααααααααααααααααχ τι να πω. Για πήγαινε σ'αυτό το ριμαδοψυχολόγο και πες μας τι σου είπε. Εύχομαι να κάνει δουλειά γιατί όταν πας και σε ψυχολόγο και δεν έχεις αποτέλεσμα εκεί είναι που φρικάρεις χειρότερα και σε ρίχνει ή τα παίρνεις και λες θα το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου...


Στην προηγουμενη που πηγα δουλεια δεν καναμε,ολο ερωτησεις κι απο συμβουλες τιποτα,κι αμεσως χαπια...Ε χεσε μας μανταμ,αμα ηταν ετσι τι να σε καναμε? Εν τω μεταξυ εγω εκανα ψυχαναλυση του εαυτου μου..Επειδη στο πανεπιστημιο κανουμε και ψυχολογια,ξερω δυο πραγματα και μου λεει εσυ θα μου παρεις τη δουλεια... :Stick Out Tongue:  Αμα μ αρχισει και η σημερινη στις ερωτησεις και στα χαπια θα την αρχισω στα γαλλικα και θα φυγω...εε μαα...

----------


## panoslnk

Νομίζω πως οι κρίσεις πανικού αν κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους μία φορά στη ζωή κάποιου, με τις στρεσογόνες συνθήκες ζωής που επικρατούν σήμερα στην κοινωνία, είναι δύσκολο να μην παραμείνουν. Δύο είναι οι παράγοντες που θα καθορίσουν την ένταση και τη συχνότητά τους. Το περιβάλλον του ατόμου (οικογενειακό, φιλικό, εργασιακό) και ο χαρακτήρας του ή αλλιώς η ψυχοσύνθεσή του. Εμένα το περιβάλλον μου το οικογενειακό βοήθησε στην αύξηση της συχνότητάς τους και της έντασής τους. Ο χαρακτήρας μου που είναι αμυντικός βοήθησε και αυτός στα προηγούμενα. Άλλοι που είναι δυναμικότεροι το αντιμετωπίζουν καλύτερα γιατί ξέρουν ίσως να γράφουν στα πάλια τους τα παπούτσια όλους τους άλλους εκτός του εαυτού τους. Τεσπα. Άλλοτε οι κρίσεις πανικού καταλαγιάζουν και το θηρίο πέφτει σε ύπνωση και άλλοτε επανέρχονται δριμύτερες και το θηρίο παίρνει πίσω το αίμα του, ή μάλλον το αίμα μας  :Frown: 
Το φάρμακο κάνει καλό ή όχι; Όσοι πήραμε ή παίρνουμε φάρμακα για τις κρίσεις πανικού βρεθήκαμε σε αυτό το δίλλημα. Για εμένα καλό κάνει η αυτοπεποίθηση, όμως δεν υπάρχει η άτιμη σε φάρμακο, οπότε πρέπει να την αναπτύξουμε μέσα από προσπάθειες ρεαλιστικές. Μικρά και σταθερά βήματα μπορούν να βοηθήσουν στην αντιμετώπιση των κρίσεων πανικού ίσως σε συνδιασμό κάποιου αγχωλυτικού. Καλό όμως είναι να βασιζόμαστε και στις δικές μας δυνάμεις γιατί αν τα περιμένουμε όλα από ένα φάρμακο, θα φτάσουμε να μη μας πιάνει αυτό και να αυξάνουμε τη δόση και μετα να πηγαίνουμε σε πιο δυνατό και ίσως και σε κάποιο ποτό και στο τέλος να κάνουμε καταχρήσεις και να μπλέκουμε σε άλλες καταστάσεις. Ένα φίλος μου προτείνει να πίνω λίγο για να χαλαρώνω όταν βγαίνω και φοβάμαι μη με πιάσει πανικός. Αν το κάνω, εκτός από το πρόβλημα με τον πανικό, θα αποκτήσω και πρόβλημα με τον αλκοολισμό. 
Αυτά φίλη μου νάνση  :Wink:

----------


## Lacrymosa

πανο στην αντιμετωπιση των κρισεων πανικου παιζει μεγαλο ρολο η ψυχοθεραπεια, εγω για να τις ξεπερασω μου πηρε 4 χρονια, κ σε συνδυασμο με αγχολυτικα.. ειναι αυτο που λες, μεχρι να αρχισεις να αλλαζεις την κοσμοαντιληψη που εχεις κ να αποκτας αυτοπεποιθηση κ να γινεσαι εσωτερικος παρατηρητης του εαυτου σου... αλλιως θα συνεχιζονται επ απειρον..

νανσυ τι εγινε τελικα με τη νεα γιατρο ??

----------


## m.monkey

"εγω για να τις ξεπερασω μου πηρε 4 χρονια, κ σε συνδυασμο με αγχολυτικα.."

Lacrymosa τις ξεπέρασες τελείως? Ρωτάω γιατί μου έχει δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να απαλλαγεί κανείς εντελώς από αυτές. Θα ήθελα πολύ να ισχύει γιατί έτσι έχεις και μία ελπίδα ότι όντως μπορεί να συμβαίνει, γιατί η αλήθεια είναι ότι με έχει πάρει πολύ από κάτω με αυτό το θέμα και πιστεύω ότι δε θα το ξεπεράσω ποτέ. :Frown:

----------


## m.monkey

Σας έχω τρελάνει με τις ερωτήσεις μου αλλά φοβάμαι ρε παιδιά. Όσοι παθαίνετε κρίσεις πανικού ή έχετε σωματοποιημένο άγχος παθαίνετε ιλίγγους? Εγώ όταν κάθομαι νιώθω ότι κινείται γύρω μου το δωμάτιο, και έχω μία περίεργη αίσθηση την οποία νιώθω στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού. Όταν περπατάω, ειδικά αν είμαι σε μεγάλο ανοιχτό χώρο ή έξω στο δρόμο προσπαθώ να κοιτάζω ευθεία γιατί στην άκρη του ματιού μου νιώθω ότι γέρνει ο δρόμος ή κάπως έτσι και τέλος όταν οδηγώ και είμαι σε μεγάλη λεωφόρο πάλι έχω την αίσθηση ότι γέρνει ο δρόμος και ότι θα χάσω τον έλεγχο του αυτοκινήτου. Εκεί είναι που φοβάμαι πολύ και τελικά οδηγώ τελείως μηχανικά τρέμοντας ότι κάτι θα συμβεί. Είναι και αυτό σύμπτωμα άγχους ή κάτι άλλο τι λέτε?

----------


## void

Monkey, πηγαίνεις σε κάποιον ειδικό για τις κρίσεις σου?

----------


## m.monkey

Οχι, εχω πάει παλιότερα αλλά δεν είδα αποτέλεσμα... Έπαιρνε μόνο τα 100 ευρώ τη βδομάδα και μια χαρά... αυτή γιατί εγώ δυο τρομάρες. Τώρα δεν έχω την οικονομική άνεση να το κάνω. Με τίποτα όμως.

----------


## void

http://psychinfo.wordpress.com/psych...anxiety/panic/

http://kriseis-panikou.pblogs.gr/

http://www.psychiatry24x7.gr/bgdispl...=anxiety_panic

http://www.medlook.net/article.asp?item_id=1616

----------


## void

αν δεν έχεις δει αυτά τα λινκς , ρίξε μια ματιά..

----------


## m.monkey

> αν δεν έχεις δει αυτά τα λινκς , ρίξε μια ματιά..


Thank u θα τα διαβάσω  :Wink:

----------


## nansyan89

Καλησπερα παιδια...Χθες οπως σας ειπα επισκεφτηκα το κ.ψ.υ α.αναργυρων και μπορω να πω πως εμεινα ευχαριστημενη..Η γιατρος ηταν αψογη,πολυ ηρεμη με κατανοηση ,της μιλησα για το θεμα που εχω με τα χαπια και μου ειπε οτι δεν τα χρειαζομαι..εκλεισα ραντεβου την επομενη εβδομαδα και μου προτεινε κιολας να μου δωσει το κινητο της επειδη θα φυγει διακοπες αν την χρειαστω να την παρω...τι καλουλα....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paletta

> Σας έχω τρελάνει με τις ερωτήσεις μου αλλά φοβάμαι ρε παιδιά. Όσοι παθαίνετε κρίσεις πανικού ή έχετε σωματοποιημένο άγχος παθαίνετε ιλίγγους? Εγώ όταν κάθομαι νιώθω ότι κινείται γύρω μου το δωμάτιο, και έχω μία περίεργη αίσθηση την οποία νιώθω στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού.


 Μάνκι μου κι εγώ όταν παθαίνω κρίση μου είναι πρακτικώς αδύνατο να σταθώ στα πόδια μου. Απο τη ζάλη κι από τα "κομμένα γόνατα" πρέπει να βρώ κάτι σε κουπαστή να πιαστώ ή να κάτσω αλλιώς είμαι σίγουρη πως θα πέσω. Αυτό βέβαια, αν ενδώσω στην κρίση... Αλλιώς, σφίγγω τα δόντια, κάνω μίαν άλλη σκέψη άσχετη και συνεχίζω το δρόμο μου - ζαλάδα ή μη, πάντα φτάνω στον προορισμό μου.
Επίσης έχω κι εγώ το μούδιασμα/γαργαλητό στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού και επίσης πονάει το στήθος μου, μουδιάζουν τα χέρια μου κλπ. Ένα άλλο που παθαίνω ειδικά πριν κοιμηθώ είναι ένας παράλογος φόβος πως ξεχνάω να αναπνεύσω ή πώς σταματάω ν'αναπνέω. Στην αρχή, επειδή είναι καινούργιο απόχτημα, αυτό το σύμπτωμα ήταν αρκετό να με βυθίσει στο μάξιμουμ του πανικού... Τώρα, απλά αναπνέω βαθιά και σταθερά και λέω πως το έπαθα απο το φόβο μου. Λέω και μία προσευχή (μπορεί να μην πιστεύεις αλλά είναι πολύ χρήσιμη γιατί συγκεντρώνεσαι στο να την πεις και αφήνεις παράμερα τον πανικό).

Νάνσυ καλημέρα! Πολύ χαίρομαι για σένα...! Άλλωστε αφού τα έχεις καταφέρει ήδη μία φορά θα τα καταφέρεις άλλες 100... Κι αυτό Μάνκι το λέω και για σένα, αλλά και για μένα, γιατί μπορεί να μήν τις ξεπεράσουμε τελείως, αλλά ξέρουμε ότι αν τα έχουμε καταφέρει 1 φορά θα ξαναβρούμε το δρόμο ξανά και ξανά... Αρκεί να μην παραδινόμαστε στο φόβο... (εύκολο να το λέει κανείς -χεχε... Κι όμως αυτή τη στιγμή έχω αισιοδοξία κι ας είμαι σε κρίση!)

----------


## m.monkey

Έχεις δίκιο βρε Palettoula μου κι εγώ άλλες φορές τα καταφέρνω, άλλες όχι. Αυτό με την αναπνοή πριν τον ύπνο το παθαίνω κι εγώ ιδιαίτερα όταν είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη και έχει καταφέρει να με αγχώσει κι εμένα σε σημείο που να ξεχάσω τη νύστα μου. Απλώς τα συμπτώματά μου τις τελευταίες μέρες έχουν φτάσει σε τέτοιο βαθμό που τα έχω όλη μέρα χωρίς να έχω κρίση. (Την παθαίνω βέβαια μετά από το φόβο μου). Αυτό είναι που με φοβίζει, ότι είμαι όλη μέρα χάλια, έχω χάσει και κιλά και φοβάμαι ότι έχω κάτι πολύ σοβαρό μιας και έχω και αρρωστοφοβία.

----------


## Paletta

Τα συμπτώματα τα έχεις όλη μέρα, γιατί σκέφτεσαι τον πανικό όλη μέρα. Κι εγώ όταν διάβασα πώς η κρίση κρατάει το πολύ 10 λεπτά, είπα πώς σίγουρα έχω κάτι άλλο, αφού την τελευταία κρίση την πέρασα στο φουλ μισή ώρα και τήν υπόλοιπη μέρα έτρεμα σαν το ψάρι. Αλλά έτσι ήταν: αφού φοβόμουν μην την ξαναπάθω, αυτή ξαναρχότανε. Αφού την περίμενα, δέν είχε καν φύγει. Κι αφού δεν συνήλθα ωστε να ασχοληθώ με κάτι απλό καθημερινό, φυσικά το σώμα μου συνέχιζε τα "συμπτώματα". 
Τα κιλά τα έχασες αφού μας είπες πώς σε πιάνει το στομάχι σου και τρώς σα σπουργίτι..
Αφού έχεις αρρωστοφοβία, δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα, το ξέρεις κι εσύ, γιατί εκεί πατάει η κρίση, στο φόβο μήν πάθεις κάτι κακό...

Μήπως να το ξανασκεφτείς να πάς κι εσύ σ'έναν ψυχοθεραπευτή, να τα βάλετε κάτω... Αν εγκαταλείπεις τις προσπάθειες να ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημά σου, πως να λυθεί... Ίσως αποκτήσεις αυτοπεποίθηση και δύναμη απο ένα άλλο ερέθισμα που θα σε βοηθήσει, αλλά θέλεις πραγματικά να υποβάλλεις τον εαυτό σου σε αυτό το μαρτύριο αντί να ψάχνεις λύσεις;... Τί σου έκανες ?

----------


## m.monkey

Αχ βρε Paletta μου, πως με διαβάζεις! Είναι όπως τα λες τα πράγματα. Φοβάμαι όλη μέρα και αυτό είναι που προκαλεί αυτό το φαύλο κύκλο. Ο φόβος φέρνει φόβο. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθώ ξανά στο κψυ μπας και μιλήσω με άλλο γιατρό και με βοηθήσει. Δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή αλλιώς ή θα πεθάνω από το φόβο μου ή θα κλειστώ σε ψυχιατρείο... Δεν είναι έτσι η ζωή, να είσαι όλη μέρα κλεισμένη σε ένα σπίτι φοβούμενη να βγεις μην πάθεις το ένα μην πάθεις το άλλο, πάντα κάποιος πρέπει να είναι μαζί σου και πολλές φορές είναι τόσος ο φόβος σου που είναι δεν είναι κάποιος μαζί σου νιώθεις ανασφάλεια.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> "εγω για να τις ξεπερασω μου πηρε 4 χρονια, κ σε συνδυασμο με αγχολυτικα.."
> 
> Lacrymosa τις ξεπέρασες τελείως? Ρωτάω γιατί μου έχει δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να απαλλαγεί κανείς εντελώς από αυτές. Θα ήθελα πολύ να ισχύει γιατί έτσι έχεις και μία ελπίδα ότι όντως μπορεί να συμβαίνει, γιατί η αλήθεια είναι ότι με έχει πάρει πολύ από κάτω με αυτό το θέμα και πιστεύω ότι δε θα το ξεπεράσω ποτέ.


Ελα μαιμουδονι μου !! Τωρα το ειδα !! Λοιπον θα σου πω : εγω ειχα κρισεις πανικου απο τα 16 (τωρα ειμαι 20)..οπως κ γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη στα πλαισια της οποιας ηταν οι κρισεις... επαιρνα αγχολυτικα απο τοτε.. κρισεις παθαινα παντου, στο σπιτι, στο σχολειο, εξω, μια φορα ειχα παθει επειδη ειχα τρομαξει απο τα πυροτεχνηματα τα χριστουγεννα στο κεντρο της πολης κ δεν συμμαζευεται.. πηγαινα κ σε ψυχολογο ενα διαστημα κ μου επεσημανε το γεγονος οτι οφειλεται στο οτι ειμαι τελειομανης κ αγχωδης κ με πολυ προσπαθεια εκ μερους μου φετος τις ξεπερασα τελειως.. εσυ ποσον καιρο εχεις ??

----------


## m.monkey

> Ελα μαιμουδονι μου !! Τωρα το ειδα !! Λοιπον θα σου πω : εγω ειχα κρισεις πανικου απο τα 16 (τωρα ειμαι 20)..οπως κ γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη στα πλαισια της οποιας ηταν οι κρισεις... επαιρνα αγχολυτικα απο τοτε.. κρισεις παθαινα παντου, στο σπιτι, στο σχολειο, εξω, μια φορα ειχα παθει επειδη ειχα τρομαξει απο τα πυροτεχνηματα τα χριστουγεννα στο κεντρο της πολης κ δεν συμμαζευεται.. πηγαινα κ σε ψυχολογο ενα διαστημα κ μου επεσημανε το γεγονος οτι οφειλεται στο οτι ειμαι τελειομανης κ αγχωδης κ με πολυ προσπαθεια εκ μερους μου φετος τις ξεπερασα τελειως.. εσυ ποσον καιρο εχεις ??


Εδώ και 4 χρόνια ακριβώς. Το χειμώνα τις ψιλοξεπερνάω αλλά το καλοκαίρι έχω τρομερό πρόβλημα. Απλώς τώρα επειδή έχουν συμβεί άσχημα γεγονότα στη ζωή μου έχουν επιδεινωθεί τα συμπτώματα και με έχει κυριεύσει ο φόβος. Πήρα θάρρος από τη nansyan που είπε ότι η γιατρός που πήγε στο κψυ της φάνηκε καλούλα και είπα να ξαναδοκιμάσω. Πήρα λοιπόν τηλέφωνο πριν από λίγο σε κάποιο άλλο κψυ και όχι σ'αυτό που είχα ξαναπάει και μίλησα με μία γιατρό για αρκετή ώρα. Όση ώρα μιλούσαμε ομολογώ ότι είχα ξεχαστεί και ενώ της μιλούσα για το πρόβλημά μου κατά ένα περίεργο τρόπο ένιωθα μια χαρά. Είχε και πολύ ήρεμη φωνή και αυτό με βοηθούσε πολύ. Μου είπε λοιπόν ότι επειδή αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ραντεβού, πρέπει πρώτα να πάω στα επείγοντα του Αιγινήτειου να με δει ψυχίατρος, να εκτιμήσει την κατάσταση και ότι αγωγή μου δώσει να την πάρω ακριβώς έτσι όπως μου πει. Και από Σεπτέμβρη να συνεχίσω μαζί τους. Της είπα ότι δεν θέλω να πάρω φάρμακα και μου είπε ότι δεν γίνεται, αλλιώς δεν θα φύγουν τα συμπτώματα. Μου είπε επίσης ότι αυτό που έχω πλέον είναι μια γενικευμένη αγχώδης διαταραχή και σωματοποιημένο άγχος όταν της είπα ότι έχω συμπτώματα όλη μέρα. Σκέφτομαι να πάω αλλά να επιμείνω ότι δεν θέλω να πάρω την αγωγή... Εγώ προχθές έπαθα κρίση πανικού επειδή ήμουν μπροστά σε έναν τσακωμό χωρίς να συμμετέχω. Μόνο που άκουγα τις φωνές ανέβασα 120 παλμούς (το συνηθισμένο σε μένα είναι 50-60 σε ηρεμία), άρχισα να τρέμω και με έπιασε πόνος στο στήθος. Πήρα ένα salospir και ηρέμησα μετά από λίγο όταν σταμάτησε ο καβγάς. Τόσο ευαίσθητη στα γύρω ερεθίσματα όπως κι εσύ με τα πυροτεχνήματα. Με οτιδήποτε έντονο τρομάζω, μέσα μου σημαίνει συναγερμός και πανικοβάλλομαι, ακόμα και με το ζζζζζζζζζζζ που θα ακούσω από κάποιο ζουζούνι που θα περάσει από δίπλα μου.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κι εγω εχω εντονα ερεθισματα κ τα αντιλαμβανομαι σε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο απο τους περισσοτερους ανθρωπους, κ με το παραμικρο τσιτωνω κ πεταγομαι... δεν ειναι αξεπεραστο προβλημα οι κρισεις πανικου απλα θελει χρονο, υπομονη κ προσπαθεια .. σου ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις κ ολα να πανε καλα !!  :Smile:

----------


## m.monkey

> Κι εγω εχω εντονα ερεθισματα κ τα αντιλαμβανομαι σε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο απο τους περισσοτερους ανθρωπους, κ με το παραμικρο τσιτωνω κ πεταγομαι... δεν ειναι αξεπεραστο προβλημα οι κρισεις πανικου απλα θελει χρονο, υπομονη κ προσπαθεια .. σου ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις κ ολα να πανε καλα !!


Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, η υποστήριξη και ειδικά από ομοιοπαθείς είναι πολύ σημαντική. Εύχομαι και σε σένα να ξεπεράσεις όλα αυτά που σε βασανίζουν και να ξυπνήσεις μία μέρα κι εσύ και όλοι μας και να είναι όλα καλά χωρίς άγχος, νεύρα και προπάντων ψυχοσωματικά  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Να σαι καλα μαιμουδονι μου !! Ειναι πολυ βοηθητικο να αλληλουποστηριζομαστε !! Εμενα με πιανουν ψυχοσωματικα το βραδυ συνηθως λογω αγχους κ το τελευταιο διαστημα ειμαι συνεχως στην τσιτα κ στο αγχος αλλα το παλευω παρ ολα αυτα.......

----------


## m.monkey

> Να σαι καλα μαιμουδονι μου !! Ειναι πολυ βοηθητικο να αλληλουποστηριζομαστε !! Εμενα με πιανουν ψυχοσωματικα το βραδυ συνηθως λογω αγχους κ το τελευταιο διαστημα ειμαι συνεχως στην τσιτα κ στο αγχος αλλα το παλευω παρ ολα αυτα.......


Πάλεψέ το και σκάσ' του και καμιά μπουνιά από μένα!!! Το ίδιο προσπαθώ να κάνω κι εγώ, άλλες φορές τα καταφέρνω άλλες όχι. Εγώ όλη μέρα περιμένω το βράδυ για να χαλαρώσω και τελικά αγχώνομαι μόλις πάω για ύπνο και περιμένω να έρθει το άλλο πρωί μήπως είμαι καλύτερα. Γύρω γύρω όλοι στη μέση η monkey δηλαδή... και ο κύκλος συνεχίζεται  :Stick Out Tongue: . Άντε να δούμε που θα πάει, ή θα με φάει ή θα το φάω  :Mad: .

----------


## nansyan89

χελλοουυυυ πανικ γκερλς....Πως ειμαστε σημερα? Την παλευουμε?? Εγω προσωπικα την παλευω και δεν την παλευω.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Δεν εχω κρισουλιτσα αλλα ειμαι σε μπαντ μουντ... :Cool:  χθες μου ανακοινωσε το μποιφρεντ οτι φευγει σημερα μεχρι δευτερα στο χωριο του,για να φερει πισω τον μικρο του αδερφο και εχω ξενερωσει απιστευτα.. :Frown:  Το πρωι που επρεπε να φυγει απ το σπιτι μου γιατι ειχε δουλειες δεν τον αφηνα με τιποτα..κλαμα κλαμα... Με νευριασε κιολας γιατι ακομη μια φορα δεν κοιμοταν και πανω που ειπα η βαριομοιρη οτι με πηρε ο υπνος, παλι με ξυπνησε..Ρε παιδια δεν ξερω τι παθαινω τον τελευταιο καιρο.Αν παω να κοιμηθω ξυπναω με το παραμικρο,και εχω τερμα ταχυπαλμια... :Mad:  ημαρτον δηλαδη..Ακομα αυπνη ειμαι,δεν εχω κλεισει ματι απο χθες,το χω παρει σερι...

Μαιμουδιτσα νομιζω οτι εκανες την καλυτερη κινηση να παρεις τηλ και να συμβουλευτεις ειδικο..ελπιζω ομως να μην πηρες τηλ στο κ.ψ.υ περιστεριου γτ τοτε θα κανες μεγαλο λαθος!! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εχουν ραντεβου γιατι φευγουν με αδειες και γινεται χαμος...Αν δεν θες να παρεις αγωγη περιμενε μεχρι το σεπτεμβρη για να συναντηθεις με γιατρο..Επισης εν ωρα αναγκης υπαρχει και το 197.Δεν ξερω αν το ξερατε,ειναι ψυχολογοι που σου μιλανε ανα πασα στιγμη το εχεις αναγκη...

----------


## nansyan89

> Να σαι καλα μαιμουδονι μου !! Ειναι πολυ βοηθητικο να αλληλουποστηριζομαστε !! Εμενα με πιανουν ψυχοσωματικα το βραδυ συνηθως λογω αγχους κ το τελευταιο διαστημα ειμαι συνεχως στην τσιτα κ στο αγχος αλλα το παλευω παρ ολα αυτα.......


λακριτσα χελλοουυυ! οντως ειναι βοηθητικο να μιλας με ατομα που περνανε το ιδιο,γιατι κακα τα ψεματα ακομα και τα ατομα που μας αγαπανε αν δεν το εχουν περασει δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν πως νιωθουμε... Κι εμενα τις περισσοτερες φορες βραδυ με πιανουν,γιατι τοτε καθομαι και σκεφτομαι..Και παντα το σκοταδι της νυχτας εγειρει τους φοβους...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Νανσυ hello panik girl !!!!! Ετσι ειναι, την ημερα μπορει να ειμαι πιο ηρεμη, αλλα το βραδυ θα με πιασουν ολα, κ καθομαι κ σκεφτομαι το ενα κ τ αλλο κ το παραλλο κ δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω κ να σου οι ταχυπαλμιες κ να ιδρωνω κ να τσιτωνω .... fuckkkk.... που θα παει, θα τα καταφερουμε !!!!!
monkey η θα το νικησεις η θα χασει χεχχε !!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nansyan89

αμα μπεις πχ στο φ.β το βραδυ δεν σε βοηθαει, να πεις καμια λαλακια με κανενα φιλο να ξεχαστεις/???

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμα μπω κι εκει τοτε ειναι που δεν θα βγαινω με τιποτα !!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Paletta

Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που και οι δυό σας ψάξατε για βοήθεια και αυτό μου δίνει κι εμένα προσωπικά κουράγιο...! Να σας πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## nansyan89

> Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που και οι δυό σας ψάξατε για βοήθεια και αυτό μου δίνει κι εμένα προσωπικά κουράγιο...! Να σας πάνε όλα καλά!


εγω παντως ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα...θα δειξει με τον καιρο..

----------


## m.monkey

> χελλοουυυυ πανικ γκερλς....Πως ειμαστε σημερα? Την παλευουμε?? Εγω προσωπικα την παλευω και δεν την παλευω.... Δεν εχω κρισουλιτσα αλλα ειμαι σε μπαντ μουντ... χθες μου ανακοινωσε το μποιφρεντ οτι φευγει σημερα μεχρι δευτερα στο χωριο του,για να φερει πισω τον μικρο του αδερφο και εχω ξενερωσει απιστευτα.. Το πρωι που επρεπε να φυγει απ το σπιτι μου γιατι ειχε δουλειες δεν τον αφηνα με τιποτα..κλαμα κλαμα... Με νευριασε κιολας γιατι ακομη μια φορα δεν κοιμοταν και πανω που ειπα η βαριομοιρη οτι με πηρε ο υπνος, παλι με ξυπνησε..Ρε παιδια δεν ξερω τι παθαινω τον τελευταιο καιρο.Αν παω να κοιμηθω ξυπναω με το παραμικρο,και εχω τερμα ταχυπαλμια... ημαρτον δηλαδη..Ακομα αυπνη ειμαι,δεν εχω κλεισει ματι απο χθες,το χω παρει σερι...
> 
> Μαιμουδιτσα νομιζω οτι εκανες την καλυτερη κινηση να παρεις τηλ και να συμβουλευτεις ειδικο..ελπιζω ομως να μην πηρες τηλ στο κ.ψ.υ περιστεριου γτ τοτε θα κανες μεγαλο λαθος!! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εχουν ραντεβου γιατι φευγουν με αδειες και γινεται χαμος...Αν δεν θες να παρεις αγωγη περιμενε μεχρι το σεπτεμβρη για να συναντηθεις με γιατρο..Επισης εν ωρα αναγκης υπαρχει και το 197.Δεν ξερω αν το ξερατε,ειναι ψυχολογοι που σου μιλανε ανα πασα στιγμη το εχεις αναγκη...


Δεν πήρα σ'αυτό το κψυ, πήρα στης Καισαριανής. Αυτό για το 197 δεν το ήξερα. Κάνουν δουλειά?

----------


## m.monkey

> Νανσυ hello panik girl !!!!! Ετσι ειναι, την ημερα μπορει να ειμαι πιο ηρεμη, αλλα το βραδυ θα με πιασουν ολα, κ καθομαι κ σκεφτομαι το ενα κ τ αλλο κ το παραλλο κ δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω κ να σου οι ταχυπαλμιες κ να ιδρωνω κ να τσιτωνω .... fuckkkk.... που θα παει, θα τα καταφερουμε !!!!!
> monkey η θα το νικησεις η θα χασει χεχχε !!!!!!!


Άντε να δούμε γιατί δεν αντέχω άλλο... Πήρα μια βαλεριάνα το πρωί, είχα χρόνια να πάρω και με έχει παραλύσει τελείως και νυστάζω. Αλλά η κρίση κρίση. :Frown:

----------


## nansyan89

> Δεν πήρα σ'αυτό το κψυ, πήρα στης Καισαριανής. Αυτό για το 197 δεν το ήξερα. Κάνουν δουλειά?


Μια φορα εχω μιλησει μαζι τους και με βοηθησαν.....Τωρα τι να σου πω,ειναι για εκτακτη αναγκη βρε αδερφε....για να σε ηρεμισουν..Αλλα νομιζω οτι γενικοτερα πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις λιγο..Κι εγω εχω κρισεις αλλα μια στο τοσο και αν βγω εξω κι αγχωθω ,πιο σπανια μες στο σπιτι...Σκεψου οτι εισαι σπιτι σου,εισαι σ ασφαλες μερος και χαλαρωσε  :Big Grin:

----------


## m.monkey

> Μια φορα εχω μιλησει μαζι τους και με βοηθησαν.....Τωρα τι να σου πω,ειναι για εκτακτη αναγκη βρε αδερφε....για να σε ηρεμισουν..Αλλα νομιζω οτι γενικοτερα πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις λιγο..Κι εγω εχω κρισεις αλλα μια στο τοσο και αν βγω εξω κι αγχωθω ,πιο σπανια μες στο σπιτι...Σκεψου οτι εισαι σπιτι σου,εισαι σ ασφαλες μερος και χαλαρωσε


Πήρα κι εγώ μη χάσω! Μίλησα με μια κοπέλα της είπα το πρόβλημά μου και μου είπε ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ξεκινήσω ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά και αγωγή. Μιλήσαμε αρκετή ώρα και ψιλοηρέμησα μπορώ να πω. Η πλάκα είναι ότι σήμερα ήρθα στο σπίτι των γονιών μου επειδή ο άντρας μου δουλεύει και δεν είναι κανένας εδώ! :Mad: . Όχι ότι αν ήταν δηλαδή θα άλλαζε κάτι, απλώς ίσως να ήμουν λίγο πιο ήρεμη. Τέλος πάντων... Αποφάσισα να ζωγραφίσω λίγο μήπως και ξεχαστώ γιατί και οι πολλές ώρες στο laptop βοηθάνε στην κυρά ζαλάδα! Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω να κλείνομαι συνέχεια μες το σπίτι. Όλη τη βδομάδα την πέρασα από το ένα σπίτι στο άλλο και αντί να συνέλθω έγινα χειρότερα. Πρέπει να βγαίνουμε και λίγο έξω... λέμε τώρα  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## nansyan89

> Πήρα κι εγώ μη χάσω! Μίλησα με μια κοπέλα της είπα το πρόβλημά μου και μου είπε ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ξεκινήσω ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά και αγωγή. Μιλήσαμε αρκετή ώρα και ψιλοηρέμησα μπορώ να πω. Η πλάκα είναι ότι σήμερα ήρθα στο σπίτι των γονιών μου επειδή ο άντρας μου δουλεύει και δεν είναι κανένας εδώ!. Όχι ότι αν ήταν δηλαδή θα άλλαζε κάτι, απλώς ίσως να ήμουν λίγο πιο ήρεμη. Τέλος πάντων... Αποφάσισα να ζωγραφίσω λίγο μήπως και ξεχαστώ γιατί και οι πολλές ώρες στο laptop βοηθάνε στην κυρά ζαλάδα! Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω να κλείνομαι συνέχεια μες το σπίτι. Όλη τη βδομάδα την πέρασα από το ένα σπίτι στο άλλο και αντί να συνέλθω έγινα χειρότερα. Πρέπει να βγαίνουμε και λίγο έξω... λέμε τώρα .


Το δοκιμασες ε???? για ωρα εκτακτης αναγκης πιστευω ειναι πολυ καλο...anyway εγω αρχισα να βγαινω εξω,λιγο με το μποι,εδω κοντα αλλα και με τους γονεις..ΠΧ παω για οδηγηση με τον πατερα μου,βρουμ βρουμ και τα ξεχναω ολα..χιχι  :Big Grin:  Επιχειρησα ομως να βγω μονη μου και μου βγηκε ξινο..πηρα λοιπον το σκυλακι μου,ενα μικρο πατσαβουρακι και λεω θα παμε βολτα μονες μας.Ετσι οπως εστριψα στη γωνια του σπιτιου μου εβλεπα το δρομο μπροστα και σκεφτομουν οτι ναι μπορω θα τα καταφερω,το χεις το χεις....και ξαφνικα εκει που ειχα γεμισει αυτοπεποιθηση οτι το χω τρεχει ενα κωπροσκυλο μιας ηλιθιας γειτονισσας και μου ορμαει...Αυτο συνηθως το χει δεμενο,ειναι διασταυρωση ντοπερμαν με κοπριτη...Να μ εχει περικυκλωσει λοιπον να μου γαυγιζει να παταει το σκυλακι μου ,τα χρειαστηκα..Και περασαν 2 ηλιθιοι και κανεις δεν με βοηθησε.. ευτυχως ημουν κοντα στο σπιτι μου εβαλα τις φωνες μ ακουσε ο πατερας μου και ηρθε να με βοηθησει..Ουτε ο θεος δηλαδη δεν ηθελε να βγω μονη...Ελεοςςς

----------


## m.monkey

> Το δοκιμασες ε???? για ωρα εκτακτης αναγκης πιστευω ειναι πολυ καλο...anyway εγω αρχισα να βγαινω εξω,λιγο με το μποι,εδω κοντα αλλα και με τους γονεις..ΠΧ παω για οδηγηση με τον πατερα μου,βρουμ βρουμ και τα ξεχναω ολα..χιχι  Επιχειρησα ομως να βγω μονη μου και μου βγηκε ξινο..πηρα λοιπον το σκυλακι μου,ενα μικρο πατσαβουρακι και λεω θα παμε βολτα μονες μας.Ετσι οπως εστριψα στη γωνια του σπιτιου μου εβλεπα το δρομο μπροστα και σκεφτομουν οτι ναι μπορω θα τα καταφερω,το χεις το χεις....και ξαφνικα εκει που ειχα γεμισει αυτοπεποιθηση οτι το χω τρεχει ενα κωπροσκυλο μιας ηλιθιας γειτονισσας και μου ορμαει...Αυτο συνηθως το χει δεμενο,ειναι διασταυρωση ντοπερμαν με κοπριτη...Να μ εχει περικυκλωσει λοιπον να μου γαυγιζει να παταει το σκυλακι μου ,τα χρειαστηκα..Και περασαν 2 ηλιθιοι και κανεις δεν με βοηθησε.. ευτυχως ημουν κοντα στο σπιτι μου εβαλα τις φωνες μ ακουσε ο πατερας μου και ηρθε να με βοηθησει..Ουτε ο θεος δηλαδη δεν ηθελε να βγω μονη...Ελεοςςς


Χαχαχα βοήθεια μ'έφαγε! Τουλάχιστον αυτός ήταν πραγματικός φόβος και όχι φανταστικός... Εγώ τις βόλτες με το σκυλάκι μου τις έχω κόψει προ πολλού. Σήμερα σε μια φάση που ήμουν πολύ χάλια, για να αποσπάσω την προσοχή μου άρχισα να ασχολούμαι μαζί του και να το παιδεύω μιας και είναι και λίγο τεμπελόσκυλο! Όση ώρα λοιπόν του πέταγα μπισκοτάκια για να μου τα φέρει  :Big Grin:  δεν ένιωθα κάτι, γιατί είχα επικεντρωθεί εκεί. Μετά όμως επειδή όπως είπα είναι τεμπελόσκυλο πήγε και έκατσε στο καλάθι του και δεν το κουνάει από κει με τίποτα!

----------


## nansyan89

> Χαχαχα βοήθεια μ'έφαγε! Τουλάχιστον αυτός ήταν πραγματικός φόβος και όχι φανταστικός... Εγώ τις βόλτες με το σκυλάκι μου τις έχω κόψει προ πολλού. Σήμερα σε μια φάση που ήμουν πολύ χάλια, για να αποσπάσω την προσοχή μου άρχισα να ασχολούμαι μαζί του και να το παιδεύω μιας και είναι και λίγο τεμπελόσκυλο! Όση ώρα λοιπόν του πέταγα μπισκοτάκια για να μου τα φέρει  δεν ένιωθα κάτι, γιατί είχα επικεντρωθεί εκεί. Μετά όμως επειδή όπως είπα είναι τεμπελόσκυλο πήγε και έκατσε στο καλάθι του και δεν το κουνάει από κει με τίποτα!


Ναι πραγματικος αλλα ηρθε την πιο ακαταλληλη στιγμη ομως... Οσο για το σκυλι σου το παιδι και το σκυλι οπως το μαθεις λενε..Αφου το σκυλι βλεπει οτι κι εσυ δεν το κουνας ρουπι εμαθε κι αυτο να τεμπελιαζει :Stick Out Tongue:  To δικο μου παλι ειναι ενα westie κι απο μικρο το χω τρελανει στα χαδια και στα παιχνιδια και ειναι τρελοκομειο..Οταν δεν ειμαι καλα παιζω μαζι της και ξεχνιεμαι....Τα ζωα γενικοτερα κανουν πολυ καλο στην ψυχολογια..http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/slourp.jpg/

----------


## m.monkey

> Ναι πραγματικος αλλα ηρθε την πιο ακαταλληλη στιγμη ομως... Οσο για το σκυλι σου το παιδι και το σκυλι οπως το μαθεις λενε..Αφου το σκυλι βλεπει οτι κι εσυ δεν το κουνας ρουπι εμαθε κι αυτο να τεμπελιαζει To δικο μου παλι ειναι ενα westie κι απο μικρο το χω τρελανει στα χαδια και στα παιχνιδια και ειναι τρελοκομειο..Οταν δεν ειμαι καλα παιζω μαζι της και ξεχνιεμαι....Τα ζωα γενικοτερα κανουν πολυ καλο στην ψυχολογια..http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/slourp.jpg/


Βρε είναι λέρα σου λέω, παίζει μόνο την ώρα που μπαίνεις σπίτι και μετά μόνο όταν θέλει. Η τεμπελιά που έχει είναι επιλεκτική, γιατί όταν ακούσει κάτι τινάζεται πάνω και χαλάει τον κόσμο. Όταν πας για φαγητό επίσης έρχεται από πίσω σου, απλώς δεν υπακούει παρά μόνο όταν θέλει. Κάνουν όντως καλό το έχω παρατηρήσει κι εγώ. Σε ηρεμούν και ξεχνιέσαι για λίγο.

----------


## nansyan89

> Βρε είναι λέρα σου λέω, παίζει μόνο την ώρα που μπαίνεις σπίτι και μετά μόνο όταν θέλει. Η τεμπελιά που έχει είναι επιλεκτική, γιατί όταν ακούσει κάτι τινάζεται πάνω και χαλάει τον κόσμο. Όταν πας για φαγητό επίσης έρχεται από πίσω σου, απλώς δεν υπακούει παρά μόνο όταν θέλει. Κάνουν όντως καλό το έχω παρατηρήσει κι εγώ. Σε ηρεμούν και ξεχνιέσαι για λίγο.


τι ρατσα ειναι???ασχετο,αλλα σημερα εχω μια βαρεμαρα...θελω να παω να κανω μπανιο και ακομα κι αυτο το σκεφτομαι......

----------


## m.monkey

> τι ρατσα ειναι???ασχετο,αλλα σημερα εχω μια βαρεμαρα...θελω να παω να κανω μπανιο και ακομα κι αυτο το σκεφτομαι......


Τσιουάουα συνώνυμο δηλαδή της φασαρίας και της υπερκινητικότητας όταν θέλουν εννοείται! Πωπω αυτό με το μπάνιο άμα κάθεσαι και το σκέφτεσαι είναι ότι χειρότερο. Θα περάσει η ώρα θα σε πιάσει νύστα και τελικά ούτε μπάνιο θα έχεις κάνει ούτε ο ύπνος θα σε παίρνει επειδή θα το έχεις στο μυαλό σου. Γι'αυτό σήκω, σήκω είπα τώρα και μπες για μπάνιο. Δεν θα το ξαναπώ!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## nansyan89

> Τσιουάουα συνώνυμο δηλαδή της φασαρίας και της υπερκινητικότητας όταν θέλουν εννοείται! Πωπω αυτό με το μπάνιο άμα κάθεσαι και το σκέφτεσαι είναι ότι χειρότερο. Θα περάσει η ώρα θα σε πιάσει νύστα και τελικά ούτε μπάνιο θα έχεις κάνει ούτε ο ύπνος θα σε παίρνει επειδή θα το έχεις στο μυαλό σου. Γι'αυτό σήκω, σήκω είπα τώρα και μπες για μπάνιο. Δεν θα το ξαναπώ!!!


 :Embarrassment:  θα φαω και παντοφλιες.....!!!

----------


## dina3

γεια σας ειμαι νεα και πασχω και εγω μια απο τα ιδια

----------


## nansyan89

> γεια σας ειμαι νεα και πασχω και εγω μια απο τα ιδια


 καλως ηρθες στο club των panic girls..:P :P χχαχ... πες μας λιγα για σενα να σε μαθουμε  :Smile:

----------


## dina3

παθαινω πανικους τα τελευταια 5 χρονια αν και την πρωτη την ειχα παθει παραμονες του γαμου μου χωρις να ξερω βεβαια τοτε τι ειναι αυτο πηγα τοτε στο κεντρο υγειας μου δωσανε ενα λεξοτανιλ και ολα καλα ,απο τοτε ακολουθησαν πολλα ειχα 3 εγκυμοσυνες που κατεληξαν αδοξα και μαλιστα η τριτη ηταν στον 5το μηνα και κοντεψα να πεθανω οταν τελειωσε αυτη η ιστορια κατερευσα ,αρχισα να εχω σωματικες εκδηλωσεις ανγχους και αφου γυρισα ολους τους γιατρους κατεληξα σε ψυχιατρο αρχισα μια αγωγη και εγεινα καλα η ετσι νομιζα σταματησα τα φαρμακα γιατι ηθελα να μεινω εγκυος και παλι τα καταφερα αφου αλλαξα γυναικολογο και βρηκα ενα γιατρο που ηταν πρωτα ανθρωπος,βεβαια οι 8 μηνες ηταν θριλερ γιατι ειχα πολυ ανγχος καθε εβδομαδα ημουν στο ιατρειο του νοσηλευτικα 3-4 φορες επειδη φοβομουν και τελικα γεννησα ενα πανεμορφο τωρα αγορακι αλλα τοτε ηταν ενα γατι που μπηκε για 5 ημερες θερμοκοιτιδα αλλο ανγχος τελος καλα ολα καλα δεν το χαρηκα βεβαια ,οταν πηγαμε σπιτι δεν ηθελα βοηθεια και τους ειπα ολους να φυγουν οτι τα βγαζω περα μεγα λαθος,μετα απο 40 ημερες κατερευσα και σωματικα και ψυχολογικα νομιζα οτι τρελαινομαι δεν ηθελα το μωρο δεν ηθελα κοσμο γυρω μου ειχα φοβιες και ασχημες σκεψεις,παω για αλλη μια φορα σε γιατρο σε νευρολογο αυτη τη φορα αφου περασα βεβαια πρωτα απο κατι ασχετους σε δημοσια νοσοκομεια .επρεπε να παρω φαρμακα και ψυχαναλυση μαζι τα εκανα και μετα απο ενα εξαμηνο αρχισα να συνερχομαι ,σταματησα τοτε τις επισκεψεις τα φαρμακα οχι τα παιρνω ακομα και κατα καιρους κανω και ψυχαναλυσεις γιατι υπαρχουν διαστηματα που ειμαι χαλια απαισιοδοξια στο φουλ φοβιες πανικους κ.τ,λ.εχω τωρα ενα μηνα παθαινω συνεχεια πανικους ευτυχως εχω ομως το μιτσακι που μου δεινει δυναμη αν δεν τον ειχα δεν ξερω τι θα εκανα πρεπει να ειμαι καλα για τον γιο μου

----------


## nansyan89

> παθαινω πανικους τα τελευταια 5 χρονια αν και την πρωτη την ειχα παθει παραμονες του γαμου μου χωρις να ξερω βεβαια τοτε τι ειναι αυτο πηγα τοτε στο κεντρο υγειας μου δωσανε ενα λεξοτανιλ και ολα καλα ,απο τοτε ακολουθησαν πολλα ειχα 3 εγκυμοσυνες που κατεληξαν αδοξα και μαλιστα η τριτη ηταν στον 5το μηνα και κοντεψα να πεθανω οταν τελειωσε αυτη η ιστορια κατερευσα ,αρχισα να εχω σωματικες εκδηλωσεις ανγχους και αφου γυρισα ολους τους γιατρους κατεληξα σε ψυχιατρο αρχισα μια αγωγη και εγεινα καλα η ετσι νομιζα σταματησα τα φαρμακα γιατι ηθελα να μεινω εγκυος και παλι τα καταφερα αφου αλλαξα γυναικολογο και βρηκα ενα γιατρο που ηταν πρωτα ανθρωπος,βεβαια οι 8 μηνες ηταν θριλερ γιατι ειχα πολυ ανγχος καθε εβδομαδα ημουν στο ιατρειο του νοσηλευτικα 3-4 φορες επειδη φοβομουν και τελικα γεννησα ενα πανεμορφο τωρα αγορακι αλλα τοτε ηταν ενα γατι που μπηκε για 5 ημερες θερμοκοιτιδα αλλο ανγχος τελος καλα ολα καλα δεν το χαρηκα βεβαια ,οταν πηγαμε σπιτι δεν ηθελα βοηθεια και τους ειπα ολους να φυγουν οτι τα βγαζω περα μεγα λαθος,μετα απο 40 ημερες κατερευσα και σωματικα και ψυχολογικα νομιζα οτι τρελαινομαι δεν ηθελα το μωρο δεν ηθελα κοσμο γυρω μου ειχα φοβιες και ασχημες σκεψεις,παω για αλλη μια φορα σε γιατρο σε νευρολογο αυτη τη φορα αφου περασα βεβαια πρωτα απο κατι ασχετους σε δημοσια νοσοκομεια .επρεπε να παρω φαρμακα και ψυχαναλυση μαζι τα εκανα και μετα απο ενα εξαμηνο αρχισα να συνερχομαι ,σταματησα τοτε τις επισκεψεις τα φαρμακα οχι τα παιρνω ακομα και κατα καιρους κανω και ψυχαναλυσεις γιατι υπαρχουν διαστηματα που ειμαι χαλια απαισιοδοξια στο φουλ φοβιες πανικους κ.τ,λ.εχω τωρα ενα μηνα παθαινω συνεχεια πανικους ευτυχως εχω ομως το μιτσακι που μου δεινει δυναμη αν δεν τον ειχα δεν ξερω τι θα εκανα πρεπει να ειμαι καλα για τον γιο μου


περασες πολλες δυσκολες καταστασεις αυτα τα χρονια και ειναι λογικο η ψυχολογια σου να εχει διαμορφωθει ετσι..δΕν ειμαστε απο σιδερο..Ολοι λυγιζουμε στις δυσκολιες της ζωης,ακομα και ο πιο δυνατος λυγιζει...! Ειδικα οι 3 αποτυχημενες εγκυμοσυνες πρεπει να σ επιβαρυναν πολυ..Ειχες με τη γεννα επιλοχειο καταθλιψη γι αυτο και δεν ηθελες το μωρο...Σημασια ομως εχει να προσπαθουμε να σταθουμε στα ποδια μας...Ειμαι μικρη ακομα και δεν εχω παντρευτει δεν εχω γινει μαμα ομως φανταζομαι οτι η μητροτητα ειναι ιερο πραγμα,και γι αυτο αξιζει να εστιασεις εκει,δινωντας ομως χρονο και σημασια και στον εαυτο σου.. :Smile:

----------


## panoslnk

dina3 το παιδί είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση. Σου δίνει κίνητρο και κατ' επέκταση δύναμη να παλεύεις. Έχω μία φίλη με κρίσεις πανικού που έχει δύο παιδιά και μου λέει πως το παλεύει για τα παιδιά της. Μην το βάζεις κάτω  :Smile: 

Παιδιά διάβασα παραπάνω για βαλεριάνα. Βοηθάει στον βραδινό ύπνο; Είναι αθώο ρόφημα ή μπορεί να προκαλέσει εθισμό;
Ευχαριστώ  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nansyan89

πειτε μου κι εμενα για τη βαλεριανα,γιατι αυτες τις μερες χτυπαω ασχημες αυπνιες κι αν ξυπνησω αποτομα εχω τρελη ταραχη..Δεν θελω να παιρνω ζαναξ

----------


## m.monkey

> πειτε μου κι εμενα για τη βαλεριανα,γιατι αυτες τις μερες χτυπαω ασχημες αυπνιες κι αν ξυπνησω αποτομα εχω τρελη ταραχη..Δεν θελω να παιρνω ζαναξ


Hello! Λοιπόν εγώ που έχω πρόβλημα και αργεί να με πάρει ο ύπνος τελευταία λόγω άγχους και ξυπνάω και συνέχεια τη νύχτα, πήρα την Κυριακή το βράδυ και κοιμήθηκα μετά από καμιά ώρα χωρίς να ξυπνήσω τη νύχτα. Και χθες το πρωί ξύπνησα αρκετά νωρίς χωρίς να νιώθω την κούραση που νιώθω συνήθως. Χθες το βράδυ που δεν πήρα γιατί βαριόμουνα να σηκωθώ  :Stick Out Tongue:  άργησα πολύ να κοιμηθώ και σηκώθηκα το πρωί χάλια... Άρα βοηθάει και απ'ότι έχω ακούσει και από άλλους που έχουν πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο. Πήρα και πριν από λίγο ένα χαπάκι γιατί είχα πάλι τα γνωστά σωματικά συμπτώματα... :Mad: . Αααα ξέχασα να σας πω ότι την πρώτη μέρα που την είχα πάρει πρωί έφαγα αρκετές φορές μέσα στη μέρα φαγητό και συνεχώς ένιωθα το στομάχι μου άδειο. Δηλαδή με βοήθησε στο να χαλαρώσω και να μην έχω τα προβλήματα δυσπεψίας που έχω καθημερινά.

----------


## Paletta

Σε βοηθάει να χαλαρώσεις κιόλας; Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο τόσο, τελευταία όμως έχω μία ανησυχία μέσα στη μέρα, νιώθω ότι είμαι μισή παρούσα μισή απούσα... 
Κρίση πανικού δεν έχω πάθει αλλά η ανησυχία και το άγχος είναι στο μαξιμουμ, δεν μου είναι εύκολο να ακολουθήσω μία συζήτηση χωρίς να απορροφηθώ απο τις ανησυχητικές μου σκέψεις...

----------


## m.monkey

> Σε βοηθάει να χαλαρώσεις κιόλας; Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο τόσο, τελευταία όμως έχω μία ανησυχία μέσα στη μέρα, νιώθω ότι είμαι μισή παρούσα μισή απούσα... 
> Κρίση πανικού δεν έχω πάθει αλλά η ανησυχία και το άγχος είναι στο μαξιμουμ, δεν μου είναι εύκολο να ακολουθήσω μία συζήτηση χωρίς να απορροφηθώ απο τις ανησυχητικές μου σκέψεις...


Κι εγώ το έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα σε καθημερινή βάση. Είμαι στον κόσμο μου γιατί συνεχώς σκέφτομαι το άγχος μου και τις επιπτώσεις του. Βοηθάει να χαλαρώσεις, εγώ το παίρνω βασικά σαν αγχολυτικό επειδή δεν θέλω να πάρω xanax. Απλώς μπορεί καμιά φορά να σου φέρει και λίγο υπνηλία αν είσαι κουρασμένη ας πούμε. Δοκίμασέ το πάντως χαλαρώνει.

----------


## nansyan89

Γειας σας συμφορουμιτες-ιτισες..!! Πως πανε οι πανικοι σημερα? Εγω παντως σημερα ειχα τη δευτερη συνεδρια με τη γιατρο,και εμεινα ακομα πιο ευχαριστημενη απο την πρωτη..Ειναι απαιχτη η γυναικα!! Τοσο ηρεμη... Μαλιστα εκτος απο τη θεωρια περασαμε και στην πρακτικη σημερα!! μου εκανε ασκηση χαλαρωσης για να εκτονωνω τον πανικο!!!! βεβαια ημουν σφιγμενη γτ ηταν η πρωτη φορα αλλα μου ειπε οτι τις επομενες θα ειμαι πιο εκοικιωμενη!! Αυτα τα νεα μου!!

----------


## panoslnk

> Γειας σας συμφορουμιτες-ιτισες..!! Πως πανε οι πανικοι σημερα? Εγω παντως σημερα ειχα τη δευτερη συνεδρια με τη γιατρο,και εμεινα ακομα πιο ευχαριστημενη απο την πρωτη..Ειναι απαιχτη η γυναικα!! Τοσο ηρεμη... Μαλιστα εκτος απο τη θεωρια περασαμε και στην πρακτικη σημερα!! μου εκανε ασκηση χαλαρωσης για να εκτονωνω τον πανικο!!!! βεβαια ημουν σφιγμενη γτ ηταν η πρωτη φορα αλλα μου ειπε οτι τις επομενες θα ειμαι πιο εκοικιωμενη!! Αυτα τα νεα μου!!


Γεια σου συμφορουμίστρια, συναγωνίστρια, συμπάσχουσα  :Smile:  Νάνσυ. Βοηθάει πολύ το να μπορείς να χαλαρώνεις με φυσικούς τρόπους. Ξέρεις πόσο σφιγμένοι είμαστε και δεν το παίρνουμε χαμπάρι; Προσωπικά το καταλαβαίνω όταν χαλαρώνω με αναπνοές ή με κανένα τρανξεν ή ζάνεξ. Εγώ αυτόν το μήνα είχα κάλο σεφτέ. Τέσσερις βαρβάτες κρίσεις πανικού από το πουθενά. Δεν πήγα δηλαδή σε μέρη με πολύ κόσμο. Μου ήρθαν πάνω που ξάπλωνα το βράδυ για να κοιμηθώ. Ίσως μου βγήκε όλο το άγχος τότε. Τεσπα, ο αγώνα συνεχίζεται χωρίς να ξέρω αν δικαιώνεται τώρα ή μετά όταν θα ξυρίσουν το γαμπρό, τον πανικό, κλπ που λέει ο λόγος  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nansyan89

> Γεια σου συμφορουμίστρια, συναγωνίστρια, συμπάσχουσα  Νάνσυ. Βοηθάει πολύ το να μπορείς να χαλαρώνεις με φυσικούς τρόπους. Ξέρεις πόσο σφιγμένοι είμαστε και δεν το παίρνουμε χαμπάρι; Προσωπικά το καταλαβαίνω όταν χαλαρώνω με αναπνοές ή με κανένα τρανξεν ή ζάνεξ. Εγώ αυτόν το μήνα είχα κάλο σεφτέ. Τέσσερις βαρβάτες κρίσεις πανικού από το πουθενά. Δεν πήγα δηλαδή σε μέρη με πολύ κόσμο. Μου ήρθαν πάνω που ξάπλωνα το βράδυ για να κοιμηθώ. Ίσως μου βγήκε όλο το άγχος τότε. Τεσπα, ο αγώνα συνεχίζεται χωρίς να ξέρω αν δικαιώνεται τώρα ή μετά όταν θα ξυρίσουν το γαμπρό, τον πανικό, κλπ που λέει ο λόγος


Γεια σου βρε πανο..και μενα αυτος ο μηνας ηταν ο μηνας των πανικων...Βεβαβαια εκανα τις πρωτες μου δειλες εξορμησεις στον κοσμο μετα την παραινεση του γιατρου αλλα αυτη η ταραχη ωρες ωρες..δεν φευγει με τιποτα... :Frown:

----------


## panoslnk

To ξέρω Νάνσυ μου.....Εντάξει το καλό είναι πως ξέρουμε πως λειτουργεί, έχουμε κάποια εμπειρία και βοηθάει αυτό κάπως... :Wink:

----------


## Paletta

καλώς την νανσούλα.. Πες μας κι εμάς πως είναι αυτές οι ασκήσεις μπας και δούμε φώς!
Εγώ σήμερα είχα μία καραμπινάτη, πήγα στον ΟΑΕΔ, και νά τα μας, ένας πόνος στο στήθος, και ένας πανικός να με διαπερνάει, έμπαιναν εικόνες στο μυαλό μου πώς θα πέσω έτσι δημοσίως και θα με τρέχουνε άγνωστοι με τον πατέρα μου (που ήτανε μαζί) στα νοσοκομεία και η σκέψη ήταν αρκετή να αναζωπυρώσει τον πανικό κάθε φορά που πήγαινα να ηρεμήσω... Ήταν τόσο ζωντανές οι σκέψεις με 150 διαφορετικά ντροπιαστικά σενάρια..!! 
Τόσες κρίσεις έχω πάθει στη ζωή μου ήταν η πρώτη φορά που είχα την αμφιβολία αν είχα κρίση πανικού ή κάποιο σύμπτωμα καρδιακού προβλήματος.. Με το που γύρισα σπίτι όμως στάνιαρα αυτομάτως... Αυτό και μόνο με έπεισε πως είχα κρίση πανικού κι όχι καρδιακό πρόβλημα αφού αν ήταν σωματική βλάβη θα συνεχιζόταν ακάθεκτη μέσα ή έξω απο το σπίτι.. Τα σωματικά προβλήματα δεν κοιτάνε διευθύνσεις χεχεχε

Και να φανταστείτε πως πριν κάτι μέρες πήγε να με πιάσει μία, και κατάφερα να την τσακώσω, άρχισα να τραγουδάω και να χορεύω στο άσχετο, και έλεγα "διαλέγω τη ζωή! φύγε!" Σήμερα όμως με στόλισε για τα καλά, πάτησε πάνω στην αμφιβολία για τον πόνο στο στήθος και με κυρίευσε..! Τον κακό της το καιρό !

----------


## panoslnk

Αααα Παλέτα οι κρίσεις πανικού είναι ύπουλες. Εκεί που λες πως το θηρίο του έδωσες και κατάλαβε, ξαφνικά από το πουθενά επανέρχεται δριμύτερο, αποφασισμένο να πάρει το αίμα του πίσω  :Frown:   :Frown:  Και νασου σε χτυπάει κάτω σαν το χταπόδι για να σου θυμίσει ποιος είναι ποιος. Δε θέλει απογοήτευση!!! Μία φορά κάνει μπροστά ο πανικός, δέκα θα κάνουμε εμείς γιατί στο παιχνίδι αυτό ισοπαλία δεν υπάρχει!! Ή τον νικάς ή σε νικάει :P :P

----------


## nansyan89

Γεια σας φιλοι μου πανικοβαλομενοι..Χαθηκα αυτες τις μερες γιατι το αγορι μου με πηρε σηκωτη και φυγαμε διακοπες!!! Και ναι τελικα τα καταφερε και με ξεκουνησε...Εφτασα μεχρι Καλαματα -με μηχανη-.Η ταραχη που ειχα στην αρχη του ταξιδιου δεν περιγραφεται...Οι φοβοι της μηχανης, της απομακρυνσης απο το σπιτι,απο την Αθηνα,απο τους γονεις κλπ ηταν τεραστιοι..Στην ταραχη μου συνεβαλαν τα τεχνικα προβληματα που αντιμετωπισαμε στη μηχανη πηγαινοντας,που μπορει να ειχαν προκαλεσει και ατυχημα-τυχεροι ημασταν- , οι σεισμοι που εκανε στην καλαματα κι εγω εμενα στον 4ο και αλλα...Ολα του γαμου δυσκολα και η νυφη γκαστρωμενη.Επισης δεν ειχα airconditioν και μεχρι να παω καλαματα ειχα τρελο θεμα με τη ζεστη...Μονο και μονο στην ιδεα της,χτυπαγα πανικο...Παρολα αυτα αντεξα τοσες μερες,πανικος καραμπινατος δεν μ επιασε,μονο κατι ταραχες,και στη συνεχεια ηρεμουσα..Εφαρμοσα τα οσα προτεινε η γιατρος και ημουν σχεδον κομπλε...Αντιμετωπισα ολους τους φοβους μαζεμενους μονο μετα απο 2 συνεδριες...Μπορω να πω οτι περασα πολυ καλα και στεναχωρηθηκα που εφυγα!!! Ο φοβος παντως μειωθηκε!!! Οπως ακριβως μου ειπε η γιατρος,αντιμετωπισα τους φοβους μου και τους μικρυνα...

Τωρα οσον αφορα τα δικα σας ποστς..Πανο η ψυχολογος μου ειπε να κανω μια ασκηση χαλαρωσης συμφωνα με την οποια οταν παει να με πιασει πανικος πρεπει να επικεντρωνω τις σκεψεις μου σ ενα σημειο του σωματος μου και αναγκασω τον εαυτο μου να υπακουσει....Πχ μ ειχε βαλει να κατσω πισω στην καρεκλα και με κλειστα ματια μου μιλουσε και μου λεγε να φανταστω πως εισερχεται φως μεσα μου,και τωρα περναει απο το κεφαλι,(οποτε εκεινη τη στιγμη επρεπε να συγκεντρωθω στο κεφαλι μου) τωρα περναει απο τα χερια μου(οποτε εκεινη τη στιγμη επρεπε να συγκεντρωθω στα χερια κλπ..Επισης πρεπει να λεω στν εαυτο μου με χαλαρη φωνη,οτι τωρα χαλαρωνω,κι αφου το λεω εγω...ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!!!αυθυποβολη..Οπως δηλαδη σκεφτεσαι οτι τωρα τον παθαινω τον πανικο τωρα τον παθαινω,πρεπει να σκεφτεσαι αντιστροφα,τωρα χαλαρωνω τωρα χαλαρωνω.... Κι επισης αυτο που με βοηθησε αρκετα ηταν μια συγκεκριμενη φραση που μου ειπε...Αφου ο πανικος ειναι καθαρα στο μυαλο μας,και απλως εμφανιζει καποια σωματικα συμπτωματα τα οποια ομως οταν χαλαρωσει φευγουν μου ειπε να σκεφτομαι και να λεω το εξης..... ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΤΙ.....τΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΗΘΩ!

Palletoula,κλασσικα πραγματα...Μερος που περιμενεις,ουρα θες να τελειωνεις να σηκωθεις να φυγεις δεν αντεχεις την αναμονη...κλασσικα πραγματα!!!

----------


## Paletta

Σας ευχαριστώ Νάνσυ και Πάνο!! Για σένα Νάνσυ χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ για τις διακοπές που πήγες, αν δεις πόσο τρομακτικό σου φαινόταν κάτι ποστς πίσω, τώρα που τα κατάφερες μου δίνεις κι εμένα δύναμη με την επιτυχία σου... Προσωπικά έκανα κι εγώ ένα μικρό σουξέ έκοψα τον καφέ, κι αν ήπια ήπια 2 γουλιές όλες κι όλες, και είμαι ψιλο μια χαρά! Επόμενο βήμα να κόψω το τσιγάρο και ενδιάμεσο να πάω μία τουρνέ στους γιατρούς τώρα που η χώρα στην οποία μετανάστευσα μου ενέκρινε την δωρεάν δημόσια ασφάλιση.!! 

ΥΓ: Αυτήν την άσκηση που περιέγραψες θα την κάνω οσονούπω, την καταγράφω στη κούτρα μου και θα την κάνω όταν χρειαστεί!! Νά'σαι καλά κι εσύ και η γάτα η ψυχολογήτρια!! 

ΥΓ2: Πανο - εμένα μου λές!  :Smile:  ... Αν είναι ύπουλες λέει..Κάθε φορά που βρίσκω μίαν απάντηση στην οποία νιώθω ήρεμη και γαληνεμένη, πιάνει άλλο θέμα, και μετά άλλο, και άλλο, τί κύκλους διανόησης έχω κάνει ειδικά τον τελευταίο μήνα, αν σου πω, θα τρελαθείς. Είναι κουραστικό. Ήρθα Ελλάδα για τόσο λίγο και είναι σαν στο ταξίδι να ξέχασα τον μισό εαυτό μου κάπου στα αζήτητα..

----------


## nansyan89

Παλετουλα καλημερεςςςς!! Αργησα να απαντησω αλλα μολις γυρισα απο δευτερο ταξιδι!! Τεσταρα παλι τον εαυτο μου ,αυτη τη φορα σ ενα ηρεμο χωριο...ψιλοκομπλε ημουν μπορω να πω!! Λιγες ταραχες και αποτομα ξυπνημα που μετα περνουσαν..... Την εκανες καθολου την ασκηση??

----------


## panoslnk

Φίλες μου γεια σας και από εμένα. Και εγώ εκτός σπιτιού κυρίως τα απογεύματα ήμουν και όταν γυρνούσα ήτανε αργά το βράδυ με εμένα πτώμα. Ήρθανε συγγενείς που γνωρίζουν τι έχω και με ξεκαρφώσανε από το σπίτι. Ο πανικός καιροφυλακτούσε και κατά διαστήματα έδινε ένα μέτριο παρόν με εξαίρεση ένα δυνατότερο που με ανάγκασε να καταφύγω στο ζάνεξ. Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ευχαριστημένος με την απόδοση που είχα. 
Κατά τα άλλα χαίρομαι Νάνσυ που βγήκες έξω και πήγες διακοπές!! Παλλέτα....αυτόν τον εαυτό που μας έχει τσακίσει ο πανικός να αναστέναμε....Τεσπα, σχετικά με τη χαλάρωση τον γνωρίζω τον τρόπο. Όμως έχω δοκιμάσει αυτόν, έναν άλλον όπου σκεφτόμουν ένα κερί αναμένο ανάμεσα στα μάτια μου, έναν άλλον που σκεφτόμουν πως ήμουν σαν σακί που πέφτει στο πάτωμα, τεσπα ο μόνος που με βοήθησε είναι της κοιλιάς (όχι ο χορός, αλλά η αναπνή :P ). Εμένα η ζέστη τόσο δε με αγχώνει όσο το κρύο  :Frown:

----------


## Paletta

Λοιπόν Νάνσυ απο τότε που την είπες προσπαθώ να την κάνω.. Δε συγκεντρώνομαι εύκολα και ήταν ψιλομανίκι να φαντάζομαι το φως αλλά κάπως κουτσά στραβά είδα μια μικρή βελτίωση.. φαντάζομαι αν επιμείνω θα τα καταφέρω πλήρως. Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου έδειξες πώς. 
Πάνο και μία φίλη μου πανικόβλητη κι αυτή κάνει αυτές τις ασκήσεις αναπνοής... Αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς τις κάνεις.. Είναι αυτές που εισπνέεις αδειάζοντας την κοιλιά και εκπνέεις γεμίζοντάς την? Για πες περισσότερα!
Αφού τ'ανοίξατε το θέμα εμένα είτε ζέστη είτε κρύο ένα και το αυτό δεν με επηρεάζει καθόλου μόνο την γκρίνια -χεχεχε-!!

----------


## panoslnk

Παλλέτα όπως το περιγράφεις κάνω με την αναπνοή. Προσπαθώ να μην εισπνέω και εκπνέω με το θώρακα αλλά με την κοιλιά. Πολλές φορές βέβαια ξεχνιέμαι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nansyan89

Παιδακια μου πως ειστε??? Εγω μπορω να πω πως ειμαι αρκετα καλυτερα....Ξεκιναει η εξεταστικη τωρα βεβαια κι εχω ενα θεματακι για το οτι πρεπει να ειμαι ηρεμη μες την αιθουσα αλλα προσπαθω να το καταπολεμω...Εσεις πως ειστε??

----------

